# Frozen Windows Again



## forthay

It feels like the start of winter has arrived in Scotland and low and behold my drivers window was frozen this morning and whilst the door opened the regulator wasn't happy and the door wouldn't shut.

Earlier in the year I had the "fix" of cutting the seals which ruined them and they had to be replaced.

I don't plan on getting them cut again but wondered if anyone is aware of a newer fix that doesn't involve cutting the seals.


----------



## Edinburra

My car is in for its first service on Tuesday 7th Nov and I've asked if there is a fix for this very problem. The answer I got was that they would look at the " window frame seals". I know that this is not the problem and will press them for a correct fix. Will keep in touch.


----------



## brittan

The "fix" is:

_TPI 2046167/1 short lift does not work in frost, repair to door window seal required_


----------



## Pat27

What exactly does that tpi cover ?


----------



## brittan

AFAIK, there is a 'seal' within the door cavity that presses against the outside of the door glass. That 'seal' has a rubber upstand and it is this upstand that causes water to collect in/on the 'seal'.

The 'fix' is to cut away the rubber upstand.

My view is that this 'fix' is best described as a bodge. It's certainly not a properly engineered solution for the problem.


----------



## brittan

forthay said:


> It feels like the start of winter has arrived in Scotland and low and behold my drivers window was frozen this morning and whilst the door opened the regulator wasn't happy and the door wouldn't shut.
> 
> Earlier in the year I had the "fix" of cutting the seals which ruined them and they had to be replaced.
> 
> I don't plan on getting them cut again but wondered if anyone is aware of a newer fix that doesn't involve cutting the seals.


Were the new seals cut before they were fitted?


----------



## KevC

I don't think any fix is going to stop ice freezing to the glass and stopping the window open. It's just nature.

I have yet to have a problem after simply pressing the window around the edges to crack the ice seal and then it opens first time. On a sharp frost I also use a bottle of tap-hot water and squirt it round the edge to melt the ice and soften the rubber a little.


----------



## Shaninnik

Sliding a plastic card between the glass and rubber seal works perfectly 8)


----------



## 90TJM

It is rarely more than -2 where I live so I use a watering can of lukewarm water over the whole car and it also clears
the windows.Not having a wiper it also means you have a clear view faster through the rear window.


----------



## forthay

brittan said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like the start of winter has arrived in Scotland and low and behold my drivers window was frozen this morning and whilst the door opened the regulator wasn't happy and the door wouldn't shut.
> 
> Earlier in the year I had the "fix" of cutting the seals which ruined them and they had to be replaced.
> 
> I don't plan on getting them cut again but wondered if anyone is aware of a newer fix that doesn't involve cutting the seals.
> 
> 
> 
> Were the new seals cut before they were fitted?
Click to expand...

I had a look and I think they were cut before fitting but regardless I wouldn't be having them cut again.


----------



## forthay

Shaninnik said:


> Sliding a plastic card between the glass and rubber seal works perfectly 8)


Add a little deicer before hand, leave it a min and thats exactly what I do. Works every time.


----------



## sukrw

Could you smear and thin coating of something like Vaseline along the rubber? Not sure the feeezing point of it but if it's better than water then it might keep it moving when it falls below freezing?

Never tried it but just an idea


----------



## forthay

You're most likely right, in fact I think someone tried and ended up with smeared windows.

The other suggestion is gummi pflege but getting into the right place is a challenge.


----------



## sukrw

forthay said:


> You're most likely right, in fact I think someone tried and ended up with smeared windows.
> 
> The other suggestion is gummi pflege but getting into the right place is a challenge.


Ah is it the bottom seal that is freezing? I was guessing it was the top rubber hence the smear if Vaseline would only be on the very top edge but yes could lead to a messy window


----------



## ZephyR2

We could do with finding a suitable, thin plastic trim tool to run down the rubber seal. 
Another tip is to just gently pull the door handle first. If the window isn't frozen up the it should drop without opening the door. If it doesn't drop then you can consider other options - like trying the passenger door or pouring warm water on the seals. 
Probably better than opening the door and then finding that you can't close it, as happened to me last winter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred

KevC said:


> I don't think any fix is going to stop ice freezing to the glass and stopping the window open. It's just nature.
> 
> I have yet to have a problem after simply pressing the window around the edges to crack the ice seal and then it opens first time. On a sharp frost I also use a bottle of tap-hot water and squirt it round the edge to melt the ice and soften the rubber a little.


As above  Even on a minus 10 last winter mine opened easily enough after a dousing of warm tap water. I rarely scrape off frost or use de-icer sprays, I always fling a pan of warm (not hot as you could crack the glass) water over the car. Windows cleared in seconds and I'm good to go. I do spray the washer nozzles with de-icer though, as they will freeze up if you don't. I also think coating the rubber seals with Gummi Pfledge definitely helps and it stops any creaking noises.


----------



## Edinburra

Edinburra said:


> My car is in for its first service on Tuesday 7th Nov and I've asked if there is a fix for this very problem. The answer I got was that they would look at the " window frame seals". I know that this is not the problem and will press them for a correct fix. Will keep in touch.


Decided, after reading the advice and comments on this topic to leave well alone and not involve the dealer and adopt the method suggested by Forthay, de-icer and a plastic card. Seems to be simple and effective. Thank you..


----------



## icehot

I experienced this yesterday morning, very annoying. I had a feeling it was due to frost.

I best get some de-icer then :?


----------



## Pat27

Had my car in for a service today and asked them to investigate the frozen windows issue. The dealer contacted Audi UK who came back with a highly technical solution to the problem .........Pour hot water onto the window !!!


----------



## Edinburra

Pat27 said:


> Had my car in for a service today and asked them to investigate the frozen windows issue. The dealer contacted Audi UK who came back with a highly technical solution to the problem .........Pour hot water onto the window !!!


Poor response from Audi, surely they are more concerned than that?


----------



## ZephyR2

Pat27 said:


> Had my car in for a service today and asked them to investigate the frozen windows issue. The dealer contacted Audi UK who came back with a highly technical solution to the problem .........Pour hot water onto the window !!!


Did you ask them what you do if you are away from home and don't have access to any hot water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forthay

Pat27 said:


> Had my car in for a service today and asked them to investigate the frozen windows issue. The dealer contacted Audi UK who came back with a highly technical solution to the problem .........Pour hot water onto the window !!!


I'm surprised they had the bare face to say that to you, that's shocking.

What if you're not at home and/or have no ready access to warm water?

My wife won't drive the TT in the winter as she says it needlessly exposes her to potential safety issues if she needed to get into the car quickly, close and lock the door.

I'll have another run at this with Audi UK and the local dealer. Surely they can come up with a proper solution.


----------



## dids66

Took my TT in on Friday ,they said that there is a solution to the problem and bring it back tomorrow.What they did was put some very special grease on the seals that will stop it freezing to the glass and doesn't leave marks .I didn't think it a long term fix and thats what i told the service manager but hes sure it will fix it.Lets see what the weekend brings.


----------



## Pat27

To be fair the service manager was equally appalled , but given this issue doesn't affect mainstream cars such as a1 /a4 etc I can't see Audi rushing to find a solution


----------



## EvilTed

For anyone wanting to push their dealer / Audi on this I think there is a safety problem here.
If the windows freeze, the door doesn't close
If the door doesn't close and you drive the car the car get's panicked
If the car gets panicked it applies the handbrake as soon as your speed is <~5mph
This causes the car to come to an abrupt stop in town driving with no warning to driver or other road users

You can release the handbrake and move off again but it isn't the sort of thing you want your car to do to you when the roads are icy.

Of course the solution is to wait 10 minutes until the windows de-ice fully but who does that....


----------



## KevC

EvilTed said:


> For anyone wanting to push their dealer / Audi on this I think there is a safety problem here.
> If the windows freeze, the door doesn't close
> If the door doesn't close and you drive the car the car get's panicked
> If the car gets panicked it applies the handbrake as soon as your speed is <~5mph
> This causes the car to come to an abrupt stop in town driving with no warning to driver or other road users
> 
> You can release the handbrake and move off again but it isn't the sort of thing you want your car to do to you when the roads are icy.
> 
> Of course the solution is to wait 10 minutes until the windows de-ice fully but who does that....


The one and only time I opened the door without the window dropping (first time it was frosty after I bought it) I drove half way to the dealer without the door fully shut. Wasn't a problem at all, just a few bongs that the door was still open. Whilst sitting at traffic lights I tried the window and it worked so I closed the door and carried on. Never had a problem since as I don't pull the door if the window hasn't dropped. Just needs a bit more pressing on the glass to crack the ice and it's fine.


----------



## Rumney

I've said this before but it's worth repeating - this is not just a TT problem. My previous car was a 2010 Porsche Boxster and it had exactly the same window issue every time there was a frost.

I don't think there will ever be a permanent 'fix' for this type of issue - warm water and/or pressure and/or credit card are the only answers - and yes, I know this is a real pain and not always available but what can you do :?


----------



## EvilTed

KevC said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone wanting to push their dealer / Audi on this I think there is a safety problem here.
> If the windows freeze, the door doesn't close
> If the door doesn't close and you drive the car the car get's panicked
> If the car gets panicked it applies the handbrake as soon as your speed is <~5mph
> This causes the car to come to an abrupt stop in town driving with no warning to driver or other road users
> 
> You can release the handbrake and move off again but it isn't the sort of thing you want your car to do to you when the roads are icy.
> 
> Of course the solution is to wait 10 minutes until the windows de-ice fully but who does that....
> 
> 
> 
> The one and only time I opened the door without the window dropping (first time it was frosty after I bought it) I drove half way to the dealer without the door fully shut. Wasn't a problem at all, just a few bongs that the door was still open. Whilst sitting at traffic lights I tried the window and it worked so I closed the door and carried on. Never had a problem since as I don't pull the door if the window hasn't dropped. Just needs a bit more pressing on the glass to crack the ice and it's fine.
Click to expand...

Is yours S-tronic? Perhaps it's only the autos that do it?
It's definitely happened to me a couple of times when I haven't had the patience to wait and started driving before the door was fully closed. You do have to slow right down so maybe you don't come to a near stop before your window defrosts and you can close the door?


----------



## KevC

Yep S-tronic. I stopped at several junctions before I got to the point where I could shut the door.


----------



## EvilTed

In which case one of us is mad or this is just weird.


----------



## debonair

EvilTed said:


> For anyone wanting to push their dealer / Audi on this I think there is a safety problem here.
> If the windows freeze, the door doesn't close
> If the door doesn't close and you drive the car the car get's panicked
> If the car gets panicked it applies the handbrake as soon as your speed is <~5mph
> This causes the car to come to an abrupt stop in town driving with no warning to driver or other road users
> 
> You can release the handbrake and move off again but it isn't the sort of thing you want your car to do to you when the roads are icy.
> 
> Of course the solution is to wait 10 minutes until the windows de-ice fully but who does that....


I think the issue here is with the driver for driving without the door closed  Wouldn't catch me doing that. I'm one of those ridiculous people who waits until the car is safe to drive before going anywhere 8)

Better late in this life than early to the next.


----------



## ZephyR2

I can remember many years ago having to tie a spare length of washing line between the handles on the frozen drivers door and the passenger door so I could drive off without the door flying open around corners.
Worked quite well as it happened. :lol:


----------



## KevC

As long as the door is on the first 'latch' it's ok, it won't open. The car will just bong a long to tell you it's not shut properly. I wouldn't advocate doing it unless you really had to but it's no different to the many people you see driving around with doors not properly shut.


----------



## debonair

KevC said:


> As long as the door is on the first 'latch' it's ok, it won't open. The car will just bong a long to tell you it's not shut properly. I wouldn't advocate doing it unless you really had to but it's no different to the many people you see driving around with doors not properly shut.


Don't recall ever seeing anyone driving round with their door not properly shut. Must be a southern thing 8)


----------



## ZephyR2

Common with rear doors on 4 door cars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW

Grrr happened to me today for first time but going home in works car park rather than this morning as temp was just 0c. Bit embarrassing to be honest and only got it shut by giving it a good slam which is probably not good but got away with it on previous mk2 TT. So general census is to spray de icer along bottom of window wait a few mins then scrape with a credit card?

If so then that is not really an issue for me. Btw the only other non Audi car I had with frame less windows was a 406 Coupe, never had any issues with that. Actually same for the mk1 TT too.


----------



## debonair

Had my first problem with this this morning. Took 30 mins before the door would close properly. In fact, the whole car seemed to be having a wobbly, warning light on telling me hill hold assist not working, parking sensors going berserk while driving. I don't think my car likes winter.


----------



## jont122

Had this happen to me this morning, put warm water around the window and used a credit card, left the car running with the heater of full, But to no availe. Rang the Dealer up , said ring Audi Assist. They said someone would arrive within 2 hours or a manager would call me.

A manager did call and gave me a walk-around that worked.

Start the car, then use a house key etc and click the the latch in the door twice, this tricks the car in thinking the door is shut, Then pull the door internal release to unlock the door and then you can use the electric windows.

He told me that when you open the door the mechanism lowers the window, the shuts the power to the electric window until you fully close the door.

Also said I should use deicer, and spray it along the lower glass seal.

Hope this helps someone.

Regards


----------



## ZephyR2

Probably worst possible conditions with all that wet snow yesterday and sub-zero temperatures overnight but had a struggle this morning too.
I tried spraying some deicer over the window and along the lower seal earlier when I deiced my wife's car and left it to work, but that didn't help at all.
So when I needed to go I tried spraying more deicer on the seal etc and ran a credit card down the lower seal. That broke the ice (and the credit card too :roll: ) but still the window wouldn't drop. Finally poured a kettle full of warm water along the seal and that got me in. By this time the screen had iced up again. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
After a 3 mile drive with the heater on full everything was working fine. However while I was parked up for an hour I wondered whether all that water I'd poured over the seals might freeze up again as as its still -1C. In which case being away from home I'd be stuffed.
Not good. Maybe I need to take a thermos flask of hot water with me when I go out in future.


----------



## debonair

jont122 said:


> Had this happen to me this morning, put warm water around the window and used a credit card, left the car running with the heater of full, But to no availe. Rang the Dealer up , said ring Audi Assist. They said someone would arrive within 2 hours or a manager would call me.
> 
> A manager did call and gave me a walk-around that worked.
> 
> Start the car, then use a house key etc and click the the latch in the door twice, this tricks the car in thinking the door is shut, Then pull the door internal release to unlock the door and then you can use the electric windows.
> 
> He told me that when you open the door the mechanism lowers the window, the shuts the power to the electric window until you fully close the door.
> 
> Also said I should use deicer, and spray it along the lower glass seal.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> Regards


Sorry if I am missing something here but if the windows are frozen shut then how does tricking the car into thinking the door is shut help as you still won't be able to open the frozen window?


----------



## jont122

debonair said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had this happen to me this morning, put warm water around the window and used a credit card, left the car running with the heater of full, But to no availe. Rang the Dealer up , said ring Audi Assist. They said someone would arrive within 2 hours or a manager would call me.
> 
> A manager did call and gave me a walk-around that worked.
> 
> Start the car, then use a house key etc and click the the latch in the door twice, this tricks the car in thinking the door is shut, Then pull the door internal release to unlock the door and then you can use the electric windows.
> 
> He told me that when you open the door the mechanism lowers the window, the shuts the power to the electric window until you fully close the door.
> 
> Also said I should use deicer, and spray it along the lower glass seal.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I am missing something here but if the windows are frozen shut then how does tricking the car into thinking the door is shut help as you still won't be able to open the frozen window?
Click to expand...

Hello

Because when you open the door the window lowers or should lower then the power is switched off. Tricking the car give you power to the electric window, so you can manually lower it, then raise it after shutting the door.

Regards


----------



## ZephyR2

I tried that trick last winter and it didn't help. If the window is frozen it will stay stuck. 
I think this only helps once the window has defrosted and can be lowered but the door won't shut or latch because the door locking mechanism has got itself into a tizz .


----------



## jont122

ZephyR2 said:


> I tried that trick last winter and it didn't help. If the window is frozen it will stay stuck.
> I think this only helps once the window has defrosted and can be lowered but the door won't shut or latch because the door locking mechanism has got itself into a tizz .


Hello

Yes you are probably right about a frozen window, but as I had already used warm water and a credit card. It worked fine for me.

Regards


----------



## debonair

I called my local dealership today to report my door problem and the issue with the hill hold assist warning light/failure. Expecting a 6 week wait as I will need a loaner, I was surprised when they told me to take it in tomorrow as they have booked it in as a 'recovery' i.e. not safe if I can't shut the door when it's cold. They will give me a loaner tomorrow too. The lady on the service desk was well aware of the door problem stating "oh yes, it is an issue with the TT".


----------



## Arbalest

debonair said:


> I called my local dealership today to report my door problem and the issue with the hill hold assist warning light/failure. Expecting a 6 week wait as I will need a loaner, I was surprised when they told me to take it in tomorrow as they have booked it in as a 'recovery' i.e. not safe if I can't shut the door when it's cold. They will give me a loaner tomorrow too. The lady on the service desk was well aware of the door problem stating "oh yes, it is an issue with the TT".


Debonair, Does this mean that your dealership will be carrying out the 'seal cutting' fix?
On which subject it would be very interesting to hear from those forum members who have had this fix carried out to see whether it has worked during this current cold snap. Also one owner (Dids66 I think) was going to have some sort of special grease applied to the seals by his/her dealership, so would be interested to hear if that has solved the problem.


----------



## Blackhole128

Frozen driver's window happened to me this morning.

I used de-icer spray on the seal, but the window wouldn't drop and the electric window control is inoperative when this happens so couldn't get it to budge.

Finally figured out a work-around. I got out of the car, held the door handle and gently pushed the top of the window towards the car which gave it just enough 'downwards' lean to allow the door to be closed (with me still on the outside).

I then opened the door with the handle and the window dropped perfectly for me.

No doubt I'll get to test this again tomorrow morning...


----------



## debonair

No idea what they will do. Caught me by surprise to be honest. Wasn't expecting them to get it in so quick. Will report back when I know more


----------



## dids66

Went to the frozen car this morning and yes the window was frozen,so the grease idea does not work. Only thing i can say was it seem easier to get it to move with some warm water and pushing the bottom of the window then before. But we are back to square one.


----------



## Pat27

I've had the seal cut & the lube but it hasn't made the slightest bit of difference


----------



## Matrix

I tried mine this morning to see what all the fuss is about? (I don't use my car for work). 
Pre-warned, I ran a little warm water down the window opened the door, got in and started the engine. Nothing to worry about or so I thought?
Half an hour later still not being able to shut the door, I had the heating full bore along with the seat heaters to build up the temperature inside when I had the notion to get out of the car due to the intense heat. Slipped on the ice, caught the wiper stalk during the fall then about 4 inches of wet snow from the screen landed on the inside ledge of the door card and dumped the remainder in the footwell.

Good luck, I for one will not be using the TT in icy or snowy weather! :mrgreen:


----------



## 90TJM

I emptied a whole watering can of warm water over the car this morning with about half of it over the drivers window.Door
opened/closed no problem.


----------



## dids66

Booked in again Friday,what happens when you get to work then its frozen again, do you have to take the hot water with you just in case.Joke !!


----------



## ZephyR2

90TJM said:


> I emptied a whole watering can of warm water over the car this morning with about half of it over the drivers window.Door
> opened/closed no problem.


Lucky you. This morning I sprayed the whole window with deicer with plenty along the bottom seal. Scraped off the ice and ran a credit card along the seal to crack the ice. Still wouldn't open. Then poured a kettle full of hot water all over the window. Window still wouldn't budge.

As an aside, has anyone dared to try and activate the spoiler. :roll:


----------



## Pat27

So the TT windows were frozen shut, the doors on my 4 year old Jaguar XJ frozen solid, but my wife's 12 year old Ford Street Ka ( Converible) opened no problem, she put the heated Windscreen on and drove away as did my neighbour in his Skoda


----------



## debonair

Well what a hash up that was. Aside Audi Service being utterly useless (promising me a car within 6 hours and not providing me with one at all, leaving me stranded and having to cancel appointments) they told me there is nothing that can be done about the frozen window situation. 'It's just the way the car is, the windows on every car freeze in the winter, spray some de-icer round the window and that will sort it' they said. 'Not good enough' I said. Told them I have done the whole de-icer thing and it made not a scrap of difference. After speaking with their Quality Manager they put some of the lube on it. I asked what next when it happens again, they said they would have to speak with Audi Germany as Audi UK say 'there is no fix'.

So I have a choice of either driving with my door on the latch or waiting in the car for it to defrost like a sitting duck for someone to come and open the door and steal my car because I can't lock the door. Oh and I can't nip down to the shop for 2 minutes as I won't be able to lock the car when I get there.

Brilliant


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

debonair said:


> Well what a hash up that was. Aside Audi Service being utterly useless (promising me a car within 6 hours and not providing me with one at all, leaving me stranded and having to cancel appointments) they told me there is nothing that can be done about the frozen window situation. 'It's just the way the car is, the windows on every car freeze in the winter, spray some de-icer round the window and that will sort it' they said. 'Not good enough' I said. Told them I have done the whole de-icer thing and it made not a scrap of difference. After speaking with their Quality Manager they put some of the lube on it. I asked what next when it happens again, they said they would have to speak with Audi Germany as Audi UK say 'there is no fix'.
> 
> So I have a choice of either driving with my door on the latch or waiting in the car for it to defrost like a sitting duck for someone to come and open the door and steal my car because I can't lock the door. Oh and I can't nip down to the shop for 2 minutes as I won't be able to lock the car when I get there.
> 
> Brilliant


was your car in Nottingham Audi yesterday? private plate? Think i saw it. they gave me an entry level, manual A1 as a courtesy car - they always do. premium brand?


----------



## ZephyR2

I know Audi and the dealers don't give a lot of credence to what's written on forums but maybe direct contact with Audi CS from many dissatisfied owners might raise the profile of this problem.
Audi do know it is a problem, even the Audi Assistance guy who came out to me last winter said is was a known problem with the Mk3s.

*So does anyone think that it might be worth us all emailing Audi Customer Services en-mass ? *

Maybe listing all the various measures taken to deice the window and seals. Being left in a situation where either you can't open the door or if you force it you can't close it again leaving you with a car that cannot be driven and cannot be secured.
What do others think.


----------



## Edinburra

I'd go along with that. Surely AUDI have note of this matter. We can't be alone in complaining.


----------



## tt3600

I guess l have the same problem?

New car picked up a couple of weeks ago. Went out to the car yesterday (about 1 degrees temp with snow patches) door opened fine but couldn't shut the door from inside despite repeated attempts. Had no choice but to drive to the shop with the door partially closed. Once l arrived at the shop was able to close the door with a firm push.

I didn't know if it was the window or latch.

Was a bit embarrassing not had this problem on the MK2.


----------



## ChadW

Has to be a safety feature in the door mech to stop it shutting in case you shatter the window.

Gave mine a good slam yesterday AM and found that while it had shut the window glass was out of line with the rubber down the side of the rear side window, when the car was hot during my commute I opened the window and it moved back in line again. Bit scary really as I thought I had totally pushed it out.

On my previous TTs you could shut the door no problem so either they have used stiffer bigger rubber seals along the roof line or there is just an over sensitive safety feature to stop the door shutting if there is an obstruction, in this case the window seal along the roof.

Has anyone ever broke glass forcing it shut?


----------



## debonair

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> was your car in Nottingham Audi yesterday? private plate? Think i saw it. they gave me an entry level, manual A1 as a courtesy car - they always do. premium brand?


Yes that was mine. Think yourself lucky you got a courtesy car, I got diddly squat 8)


----------



## Arbalest

Pretty shoddy level of service from Nottingham Audi; what the heck was the point of calling you in, and promising a loaner, when they then did nothing, scuppering your planned appointments into the bargain. 
I notice that this is not your first mk3 and you have also owned a couple of mk2's; did any of those cars suffer from the frozen window problem?


----------



## 90TJM

I had a Mk2 and it was the same. I expected it would have been resolved on the mk3.Had a Mini with frameless windows and that was fine.


----------



## debonair

Arbalest said:


> Pretty shoddy level of service from Nottingham Audi; what the heck was the point of calling you in, and promising a loaner, when they then did nothing, scuppering your planned appointments into the bargain.
> I notice that this is not your first mk3 and you have also owned a couple of mk2's; did any of those cars suffer from the frozen window problem?


Wasn't best pleased yesterday I have to admit 

Didn't have the other mk3 over the winter so can't comment on that one but zero problems with either mk2


----------



## debonair

Mine goes into Lincoln Audi on Friday next week (where I bought the car from) for them to 'fix' the windows, they will do the seal cut back, unlike Nottingham who did virtually nothing. I'm not expecting this to resolve the problem, based on what others have said on here, and assuming it doesn't it'll be onto the next step.


----------



## ZephyR2

What is the next step?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkeydave

Someone asked supposed fix and did help....

Had the fix done in February of this year, first sign of frost last month and it froze again so had car booked into Audi liverpool this week. Can't be bothered with the car so it just stays on the drive, did try to use it Monday and took over an hour for the window to un freeze and come. I have learnt all the tricks as this is my second mk3.....

Got up to take car to Audi Tuesday and drove with window down half an inch to Liverpool, froze my nuts off.... Liverpool Audi said they had 4 TT's come in off streets Monday with window freezing problem...

Problem with curtesy cars so my car has not been looked at yet so still have my TT on drive.

I have rung Audi uk today to formaly complain and am waiting for a phone back...

I can't be arsed with the hassle each time I need to use the car in the winter, it's a real shame as I wanted to get a TT RS next but sorry this is my third TT and it's becoming very tiresome.... should have learnt my lesson by now lol....

Dave


----------



## bonkeydave

My next step is to cancel lease if I get no joy, I refuse to have a car I can only use 9 months of the year..

Think it's back to mercedes and either a C43 or C63 depending on cost and how bad my mid life crisis is


----------



## Alan Sl

bonkeydave said:


> Someone asked supposed fix and did help....
> 
> Had the fix done in February of this year, first sign of frost last month and it froze again so had car booked into Audi liverpool this week. Can't be bothered with the car so it just stays on the drive, did try to use it Monday and took over an hour for the window to un freeze and come. I have learnt all the tricks as this is my second mk3.....
> 
> Got up to take car to Audi Tuesday and drove with window down half an inch to Liverpool, froze my nuts off.... Liverpool Audi said they had 4 TT's come in off streets Monday with window freezing problem...
> 
> Problem with curtesy cars so my car has not been looked at yet so still have my TT on drive.
> 
> I have rung Audi uk today to formaly complain and am waiting for a phone back...
> 
> I can't be arsed with the hassle each time I need to use the car in the winter, it's a real shame as I wanted to get a TT RS next but sorry this is my third TT and it's becoming very tiresome.... should have learnt my lesson by now lol....
> 
> Dave


I am fed up also, on a positive note though the window issue has saved me circa £1000 as I was going to buy winter wheels/tyres. There is no point as it is unlikely that I will be able to dive the car in sub zero conditions.


----------



## bonkeydave

Alan Sl said:


> bonkeydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked supposed fix and did help....
> 
> Had the fix done in February of this year, first sign of frost last month and it froze again so had car booked into Audi liverpool this week. Can't be bothered with the car so it just stays on the drive, did try to use it Monday and took over an hour for the window to un freeze and come. I have learnt all the tricks as this is my second mk3.....
> 
> Got up to take car to Audi Tuesday and drove with window down half an inch to Liverpool, froze my nuts off.... Liverpool Audi said they had 4 TT's come in off streets Monday with window freezing problem...
> 
> Problem with curtesy cars so my car has not been looked at yet so still have my TT on drive.
> 
> I have rung Audi uk today to formaly complain and am waiting for a phone back...
> 
> I can't be arsed with the hassle each time I need to use the car in the winter, it's a real shame as I wanted to get a TT RS next but sorry this is my third TT and it's becoming very tiresome.... should have learnt my lesson by now lol....
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> I am fed up also, on a positive note though the window issue has saved me circa £1000 as I was going to buy winter wheels/tyres. There is no point as it is unlikely that I will be able to dive the car in sub zero conditions.
Click to expand...

LOL that made me laugh !!


----------



## forthay

To cut a long story short I called Audi UK to see if they knew of a better fix.

Said they'd get back to me but to book my car in and they'd call me before I dropped the car off to confirm if it was worth the trip.

Never heard back so turned up, and dealer messed about with the regulators even although I explained that had been tried.

Frosty night and couldn't get into the car the next day.

Audi UK called back today, and I told them it wasn't fixed and their response......

"We'll call you in two weeks to see how you're getting on and hopefully close the complaint."

Eh? I didn't know whether to laugh or cry anymore.


----------



## Edinburra

forthay said:


> To cut a long story short I called Audi UK to see if they knew of a better fix.
> 
> Said they'd get back to me but to book my car in and they'd call me before I dropped the car off to confirm if it was worth the trip.
> 
> Never heard back so turned up, and dealer messed about with the regulators even although I explained that had been tried.
> 
> Frosty night and couldn't get into the car the next day.
> 
> Audi UK called back today, and I told them it wasn't fixed and their response......
> 
> "We'll call you in two weeks to see how you're getting on and hopefully close the complaint."
> 
> Eh? I didn't know whether to laugh or cry anymore.


So much for customer service. Just hoping that you go away and stop complaining. [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Number86

Matrix said:


> I tried mine this morning to see what all the fuss is about? (I don't use my car for work).
> Pre-warned, I ran a little warm water down the window opened the door, got in and started the engine. Nothing to worry about or so I thought?
> Half an hour later still not being able to shut the door, I had the heating full bore along with the seat heaters to build up the temperature inside when I had the notion to get out of the car due to the intense heat. Slipped on the ice, caught the wiper stalk during the fall then about 4 inches of wet snow from the screen landed on the inside ledge of the door card and dumped the remainder in the footwell.
> 
> Good luck, I for one will not be using the TT in icy or snowy weather! :mrgreen:


Screw the window. Can you please explain to us how you managed to end up grabbing a wiper stalk on your way down. I can't fathom the gymnastics involved in that! :lol:


----------



## Blackhole128

Number86 said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mine this morning to see what all the fuss is about? (I don't use my car for work).
> Pre-warned, I ran a little warm water down the window opened the door, got in and started the engine. Nothing to worry about or so I thought?
> Half an hour later still not being able to shut the door, I had the heating full bore along with the seat heaters to build up the temperature inside when I had the notion to get out of the car due to the intense heat. Slipped on the ice, caught the wiper stalk during the fall then about 4 inches of wet snow from the screen landed on the inside ledge of the door card and dumped the remainder in the footwell.
> 
> Good luck, I for one will not be using the TT in icy or snowy weather! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the window. Can you please explain to us how you managed to end up grabbing a wiper stalk on your way down. I can't fathom the gymnastics involved in that! :lol:
Click to expand...

That was my thought until I realised he meant the wiper control stalk on the steering column! I was imagining his arm flipping over the windscreen for a little while!


----------



## cdb

Have you not thought of BBC Watchdog or Auto Express or similar ... they seem to publicise these sort of issues and often help consumers get to the bottom of them.

Surely you're getting into the realms of "not fit for purpose" in the eyes of Trading Standards. Not as if you are taking the car to the Arctic...presumably you are talking about residential UK streets in the winter! You are using the car within the parameters it was designed for. It would seem a design fault that needs taking seriously especially if other manufacturers don't have the issue.

Interestingly a lot of the recent photos online of the Mk 3 facelift undergoing road testing are in the snow. Presumably the vehicles are kept inside overnight or they have a fix or workaround?! Might be worth asking the question!


----------



## ZephyR2

cdb said:


> Have you not thought of BBC Watchdog or Auto Express or similar ... they seem to enjoy these sort of issues and often help consumers get to the bottom of them.


Done ! Email sent to Auto Express with link to this thread. We'll see if they are interested.


----------



## cdb

A quick look on Youtube shows a lady on video in January 2016 with a 3 month old TT with the same issue, i.e. can't shut her door in cold weather.

She says Audi fobbed her off as an inconvenient customer and they dodged her calls.

If you read the comments at the bottom, after much stress she ended up selling the car back for around half the price she had paid for it.

1st Video: 




2nd Video:


----------



## KevC

That video looks more like a faulty switch or motor. Wonder why they didn't replace it under warranty. Seems silly to sell it back for such a huge loss. Even a whole new door would be less than the 10k+ hit of selling it back.


----------



## Rumney

cdb said:


> A quick look on Youtube shows a lady on video in January 2016 with a 3 month old TT with the same issue, i.e. can't shut her door in cold weather.
> 
> She says Audi fobbed her off as an inconvenient customer and they dodged her calls.
> 
> If you read the comments at the bottom, after much stress she ended up selling the car back for around half the price she had paid for it.
> 
> 1st Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Video:


Luckily I have not had to use my car in the frost as I travel by train to work so have no personal experience but..... I can hardly believe these videos as that is some of the lightest frost that I have ever seen and the door still malfunctions !!! I hadn't appreciated that it was that bad.

As this problem is being experienced in such a light frost as shown then this is really a major issue. Let's hope that Auto Express take up the fight as the current Audi 'fix' clearly doesn't work.

If not how about a Class Action Lawsuit against Audi as the TT is clearly not fit for purpose anywhere in Europe - any lawyer owners out there?


----------



## icehot

Rumney said:


> cdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick look on Youtube shows a lady on video in January 2016 with a 3 month old TT with the same issue, i.e. can't shut her door in cold weather.
> 
> She says Audi fobbed her off as an inconvenient customer and they dodged her calls.
> 
> If you read the comments at the bottom, after much stress she ended up selling the car back for around half the price she had paid for it.
> 
> 1st Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I have not had to use my car in the frost as I travel by train to work so have no personal experience but..... I can hardly believe these videos as that is some of the lightest frost that I have ever seen and the door still malfunctions !!! I hadn't appreciated that it was that bad.
> 
> As this problem is being experienced in such a light frost as shown then this is really a major issue. Let's hope that Auto Express take up the fight as the current Audi 'fix' clearly doesn't work.
> 
> If not how about a Class Action Lawsuit against Audi as the TT is clearly not fit for purpose anywhere in Europe - any lawyer owners out there?
Click to expand...

I can confirm this has happened to me with the lightest of frost. I have a bottle in the kitchen I fill up with luke warm water and spray the windows before unlocking the car to avoid this problem now. Must look like a total bell end to neighbors doing this on a brand new car.... :?


----------



## Hills1885

I have had this problem with my TT Mk3 from the first winter I had it 2016, it went back to Audi who replaced all the door seals, then I still had the problem. Next time called out Audi Assist who knew of the problem and gave me a TPI reference for an approved Audi fix. Gave this TPI to Audi who applied the fix and then this did not work and I still get frozen windows. The car went into Audi on two other occasions (and has had all new seals), the last being 22 Feb 2017, the first hard frost after this was 9th Dec 2017 and the window failed again in fact it failed 3 times on four days. I have tried all the fixes that people have said and the only one which has some success is warm water and pushing the window but this has the risk of damaging or even breaking the window and Audi Assist have said you are not covered if this happens, so it is no fix at all. Currently the car is back with Audi and I have told them not to give it back to me until they have a fix for the issue, they have comically offered to purchase for me a car cover but of course this will not work because the problem is with the lower seal in side the door. This is a serious problem because the car is undriveable in low temperatures and my wife is not happy to drive the car at night in the winter just in case she gets stranded with a car on which she cannot lock the door. The issue is now with Audi UK since I have lost all confidence that the dealer can deal with this. Apart from this it is a fantastic car.


----------



## ZephyR2

You're clearly getting nowhere with this and I don't think you can on your own. I suggest that you, and anyone else affected, do as I did and email Auto Express, or another consumer body, and try and raise the profile of this ridiculous problem.
The more people that raise the issue with Auto Express the more likely they are to see it as a newsworthy item and the more likely they are to take up the case.


----------



## Rumney

ZephyR2 said:


> You're clearly getting nowhere with this and I don't think you can on your own. I suggest that you, and anyone else affected, do as I did and email Audi Express, or another consumer body, and try and raise the profile of this ridiculous problem.
> The more people that raise the issue with Auto Express the more likely they are to see it as a newsworthy item and the more likely they are to take up the case.


Email sent today to every car magazine that I can think of and all emails copied to Audi Customer Services. Let's see what that does (I'm not holding my breath) :?


----------



## Hills1885

Rumney said:


> cdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick look on Youtube shows a lady on video in January 2016 with a 3 month old TT with the same issue, i.e. can't shut her door in cold weather.
> 
> She says Audi fobbed her off as an inconvenient customer and they dodged her calls.
> 
> If you read the comments at the bottom, after much stress she ended up selling the car back for around half the price she had paid for it.
> 
> 1st Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Video:
Click to expand...

Luckily I have not had to use my car in the frost as I travel by train to work so have no personal experience but..... I can hardly believe these videos as that is some of the lightest frost that I have ever seen and the door still malfunctions !!! I hadn't appreciated that it was that bad.

As this problem is being experienced in such a light frost as shown then this is really a major issue. Let's hope that Auto Express take up the fight as the current Audi 'fix' clearly doesn't work.

If not how about a Class Action Lawsuit against Audi as the TT is clearly not fit for purpose anywhere in Europe - any lawyer owners out there?[Rumney I have had the failure with no frost at all. After the car had ben used all day we went to use at 7.00 at night and the temperature had dropped to about zero but no frost and the with window failed. This was the last straw with me, the car is clearly not fit for purpose, it is a reasonable expectation that the car should be fully operable once you have cleared the windows of frost and it is not.]


----------



## Rumney

As I say Hills1885 - neither have I but after reading others tales of woe and your experience then I'm sure that it won't be long before I am also effected.

This is an absolutely ridiculous state of affairs hence my emails to the car magazines and Audi Customer Service earlier today. The TT is a great car but in this respect it sucks - people need to know and Audi should properly fix it. I for one won't be taking it to the dealership for some erk with a Stanley knife to hack my rubber trims about - is that really the best that Audi can come up with!!

All the posts about creaking seats, REVO mapping, colour or model preferences etc. pale into insignificance if you can't get into the bloody car for several months of the year. Come on guys and girls - get those emails sent and let's see if we can't get some media attention and force Audi to deliver a proper fix.


----------



## dids66

Ive emailed Auto Express and What Car, so let's see what happens


----------



## Rumney

What Car have kindly replied to my email identifying the frozen window problem to them and they appear to be very interested in this issue. See their email reply below from Claire:

(Ticket #18940): "Many thanks for getting in touch and sending the links. I can see that there is a design defect there that Audi should be addressing. Our office is closed for Christmas and our contacts at Audi are also off for Christmas until 2 January, but I'll raise the issue with them when they're back and state that What Car thinks they should find a more effective solution for this problem.

Would it be ok for me to offer them your details as an example of an owner with a car suffering from the problem? If so please confirm this on email and send me your car's reg no for quick identification purposes.

It's important to stress that my getting in touch with Audi isn't guaranteed to make anything happen - What Car can't force car makers to to anything, we can only highlight problems to them and ask them to sort them out. However, this does seem like a design defect that should be recrified so I'm happy to do an article on it on the website and in the magazine,"

I raised this issue with What Car on behalf of the Forum. As I have previously said - I have not personally experienced this problem as I travel to work by train (I'm sure it will catch me out one of these days when I need to use my car on a frosty morning) so I am not best placed to represent forum users regarding this problem but there are plenty of you out there who have.

I ask that users with personal experience of this issue and who are prepared to step up to the plate contact Claire at What Car ([email protected]) quoting ticket number #18940 together with their car registration number for quick identification purposes and also confirming that their details can be passed to Audi. Perhaps then, with What Car's support, we can finally get something done about this serious defect.

Can I suggest that anyone who has had personal experience of the frozen window problem and who does contact Claire with the information requested post this on the thread so that we all know that it has been done and Claire is not overwhelmed with replies - I guess that one or two would be enough.

THIS SEEMS A GREAT OPPORTUNITY TO GET THIS ISSUE ADDRESSED ONCE AND FOR ALL SO PLEASE SUPPORT.


----------



## forthay

Rumney said:


> What Car have kindly replied to my email identifying the frozen window problem to them and they appear to be very interested in this issue. See their email reply below from Claire:
> 
> (Ticket #18940): "Many thanks for getting in touch and sending the links. I can see that there is a design defect there that Audi should be addressing. Our office is closed for Christmas and our contacts at Audi are also off for Christmas until 2 January, but I'll raise the issue with them when they're back and state that What Car thinks they should find a more effective solution for this problem.
> 
> Would it be ok for me to offer them your details as an example of an owner with a car suffering from the problem? If so please confirm this on email and send me your car's reg no for quick identification purposes.
> 
> It's important to stress that my getting in touch with Audi isn't guaranteed to make anything happen - What Car can't force car makers to to anything, we can only highlight problems to them and ask them to sort them out. However, this does seem like a design defect that should be recrified so I'm happy to do an article on it on the website and in the magazine,"
> 
> I raised this issue with What Car on behalf of the Forum. As I have previously said - I have not personally experienced this problem as I travel to work by train (I'm sure it will catch me out one of these days when I need to use my car on a frosty morning) so I am not best placed to represent forum users regarding this problem but there are plenty of you out there who have.
> 
> I ask that users with personal experience of this issue and who are prepared to step up to the plate contact Claire at What Car ([email protected]) quoting ticket number #18940 together with their car registration number for quick identification purposes and also confirming that their details can be passed to Audi. Perhaps then, with What Car's support, we can finally get something done about this serious defect.
> 
> Can I suggest that anyone who has had personal experience of the frozen window problem and who does contact Claire with the information requested post this on the thread so that we all know that it has been done and Claire is not overwhelmed with replies - I guess that one or two would be enough.
> 
> THIS SEEMS A GREAT OPPORTUNITY TO GET THIS ISSUE ADDRESSED ONCE AND FOR ALL SO PLEASE SUPPORT.


Thanks for doing this.

I've dropped whatcar my details, I'm happy to be contacted as if it's cold I'm guaranteed not to be getting in with de icer and a card.


----------



## Rumney

forthay said:


> Thanks for doing this.
> 
> I've dropped whatcar my details, I'm happy to be contacted as if it's cold I'm guaranteed not to be getting in with de icer and a card.


Thanks Forthay - might also be useful if someone who has experienced of the dealership cutting of the internal door seal Audi 'fix' also get in touch with Claire - to evidence that this is a waste of time. Perhaps also CDB might consider getting in touch with Claire with the excellent video evidence of the door failing to open even on a mildly frosty day.

That way we can show that the current 'fix'is not fit for purpose and that it doesn't have to be a heavy frost to cause the problem.


----------



## tt3600

I wish l recorded my problem as it's just like the youtube video above. I've only seen it once though so far temps are around 8c at the moment.


----------



## Rumney

tt3600 said:


> I wish l recorded my problem as it's just like the youtube video above. I've only seen it once though so far temps are around 8c at the moment.


Yes a pity indeed - but the weather will no doubt get a lot worse in early 2018 before it gets better later in the year


----------



## debonair

Got my car back this morning after it went into Lincoln Audi yesterday for the window issue. What they have done is cut back the seals but also they adjusted the windows so they don't go back up into the seal at the top of the window quite as much as they did before. They said they have done this fix a few times before and it has never yet failed. I will obviously have to wait until the next frosty morning to test the fix out. I don't recall anyone else saying they have had their windows adjusted (apologies if I am wrong) so this may be a solution, especially as they said it has never failed before (but there's always a first time).

The worrying thing is, Audi Nottingham knew nothing of even the seal cutting 'fix', let alone any window adjustment when my car went in to them a week or so ago. The Service Manager there hasn't replied to my email asking why this was! Audi UK however do know of the window adjustment as they told me this was the fix when I emailed them a few days ago.

Impressed with Lincoln Audi's Service Dept so far, they even gave me a choice of loan car. A far cry from the diabolical service from Nottingham.

I won't be emailing What Car, I want to wait and see if this fix has worked.


----------



## forthay

debonair said:


> Got my car back this morning after it went into Lincoln Audi yesterday for the window issue. What they have done is cut back the seals but also they adjusted the windows so they don't go back up into the seal at the top of the window quite as much as they did before. They said they have done this fix a few times before and it has never yet failed. I will obviously have to wait until the next frosty morning to test the fix out. I don't recall anyone else saying they have had their windows adjusted (apologies if I am wrong) so this may be a solution, especially as they said it has never failed before (but there's always a first time).
> 
> The worrying thing is, Audi Nottingham knew nothing of even the seal cutting 'fix', let alone any window adjustment when my car went in to them a week or so ago. The Service Manager there hasn't replied to my email asking why this was! Audi UK however do know of the window adjustment as they told me this was the fix when I emailed them a few days ago.
> 
> Impressed with Lincoln Audi's Service Dept so far, they even gave me a choice of loan car. A far cry from the diabolical service from Nottingham.
> 
> I won't be emailing What Car, I want to wait and see if this fix has worked.


I hope this works for you. I've had the car seals cut and the windows adjusted three times and it's not helped


----------



## Rumney

debonair said:


> Got my car back this morning after it went into Lincoln Audi yesterday for the window issue. What they have done is cut back the seals but also they adjusted the windows so they don't go back up into the seal at the top of the window quite as much as they did before. They said they have done this fix a few times before and it has never yet failed. I will obviously have to wait until the next frosty morning to test the fix out. I don't recall anyone else saying they have had their windows adjusted (apologies if I am wrong) so this may be a solution, especially as they said it has never failed before (but there's always a first time).
> 
> The worrying thing is, Audi Nottingham knew nothing of even the seal cutting 'fix', let alone any window adjustment when my car went in to them a week or so ago. The Service Manager there hasn't replied to my email asking why this was! Audi UK however do know of the window adjustment as they told me this was the fix when I emailed them a few days ago.
> 
> Impressed with Lincoln Audi's Service Dept so far, they even gave me a choice of loan car. A far cry from the diabolical service from Nottingham.
> 
> I won't be emailing What Car, I want to wait and see if this fix has worked.


My problems with the Audi sanctioned fix - other than the fact that it clearly doesn't work are:

1/. If the cars design didn't require the window internal door seal then Audi wouldn't have included one. Anything not essential that increases weight and increases cost would have been rejected at the design stage. We must therefore assume that the seal is required so cutting it must have some detrimental knock on effect.

2/. Weakening the pressure applied by a window on the top seals will obviously have no effect. It is either touching the seal or it's not. It could be argued that the more pressure applied on the seal is a good thing as there is less change of water getting trapped between the seal and the window - so less chance of it freezing. The only way for this to work is for the window not to touch the seal at all which will obviously lead to water ingress and road noise.

I for one won't be letting anyone butcher my car in this way and will wait for Audi to deliver an effective and fully tested fix to this problem. Audi should be paying all the owners who have had this work done for acting as guinea pigs as they flounder for a solution.

Audi have the cars, Audi have the technology, Audi have the cold weather testing rooms so Audi should come up with the fix - not us by trial and error.


----------



## brittan

Rumney said:


> 2/. Weakening the pressure applied by a window on the top seals will obviously have no effect. It is either touching the seal or it's not. It could be argued that the more pressure applied on the seal is a good thing as there is less change of water getting trapped between the seal and the window - so less chance of it freezing. The only way for this to work is for the window not to touch the seal at all which will obviously lead to water ingress and road noise.


The top edge of the window engages in a slot. By reducing how much the glass engages with that slot the dealer has made it easier to open and shut the door even when the window-drop action does not work due to being frozen. It's a work-around rather than a fix.

It would seem to be something the dealer has "invented" rather than something from Audi. Maybe they've fed this back to Audi? Interesting to see how, or if, this works.


----------



## bainsyboy

So you think the additional seal was fitted to stop water ending up on the window mechanism, as the cables used to rust on previous tt's didn't they, hence the windows would stop working


----------



## powerplay

Have to say the frozen windows/doors thing seems more of an issue with the mk3 than it ever was with the mk2.

I had problems opening and closing recently on frosty mornings - door opened and then refused to fully close with the window drop not working.

My previous RS and TTS to that also got frozen windows but would still close.

I bought some "pre-icer" spray last week and tried spraying that around the window the night before and it was - mostly - a success!


----------



## Rumney

brittan said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2/. Weakening the pressure applied by a window on the top seals will obviously have no effect. It is either touching the seal or it's not. It could be argued that the more pressure applied on the seal is a good thing as there is less change of water getting trapped between the seal and the window - so less chance of it freezing. The only way for this to work is for the window not to touch the seal at all which will obviously lead to water ingress and road noise.
> 
> 
> 
> The top edge of the window engages in a slot. By reducing how much the glass engages with that slot the dealer has made it easier to open and shut the door even when the window-drop action does not work due to being frozen. It's a work-around rather than a fix.
> 
> It would seem to be something the dealer has "invented" rather than something from Audi. Maybe they've fed this back to Audi? Interesting to see how, or if, this works.
Click to expand...

Forthay recons he had had this window adjustment done three times without success - maybe Debonair will have more luck - I certainly hope so.

I have looked at the window seals on my Roadster - yes it's a top slot and internal seals all being part of the soft top when it is closed and which has quite an external overhang over the window. Therefore, for the window to be far enough down for the door to be opened in the event of it freezing and therefore not dropping then the window would need to be a good half inch open - so not an option even as a short term work around for the Roadster but can't comment on the Coupe.


----------



## cdb

Rumney said:


> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this.
> 
> I've dropped whatcar my details, I'm happy to be contacted as if it's cold I'm guaranteed not to be getting in with de icer and a card.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Forthay - might also be useful if someone who has experienced of the dealership cutting of the internal door seal Audi 'fix' also get in touch with Claire - to evidence that this is a waste of time. Perhaps also CDB might consider getting in touch with Claire with the excellent video evidence of the door failing to open even on a mildly frosty day.
> 
> That way we can show that the current 'fix' is not fit for purpose and that it doesn't have to be a heavy frost to cause the problem.
Click to expand...

Hi Rumney.

1) The videos aren't mine, they seem to have been posted by a lady in the UK on YouTube. Did you send What Car the link to this forum thread? If so they'll have the videos links in the posts above, if not I'm happy to email What Car the links to the videos, let me know.

2) Might be worth Hills1885 considering getting in touch with Claire as he seems to have tried every fix under the sun and has now left his car with Audi saying he doesn't want it back til they can fix it.

3) Totally agree re you not wanting your car butchered by a technician with a Stanley knife.... particularly if it doesn't fix the issue as is the feedback in this thread. Such a primitive way to try and fix something on such a hi-tech car! You would have thought if cutting seals really was a genuine fix for the problem then something would have been done at the factory by now. With the face-lift model coming out next year it would be interesting to know if the seal has been adapted or replaced by something else or removed altogether in the face-lift model.


----------



## debonair

Rumney said:


> I for one won't be letting anyone butcher my car in this way and will wait for Audi to deliver an effective and fully tested fix to this problem. Audi should be paying all the owners who have had this work done for acting as guinea pigs as they flounder for a solution.
> 
> Audi have the cars, Audi have the technology, Audi have the cold weather testing rooms so Audi should come up with the fix - not us by trial and error.


There is method in my madness. I have followed this route with good reason. I am within 6 months of having my car from new which means I should be in a strong position if this fix does not work. I have to give the dealer who sold me the car 1 go at fixing it (no more) and if that doesn't work then I can either request a replacement (no point as the next one will be the same), request a discount (doesn't really help as I will still be stuck with a car with doors that don't work in winter) or request a full refund. It's still possible to pursue this after 6 months (and for up to 6 years) but within the first 6 months the buyer is in a far stronger position than the seller.

The old Sale of Goods Act was replaced in 2015 by the Consumer Rights Act which favours buyers a lot more, hence the buyer now only has to give the seller 1 chance at a repair. Previously, situations like this would drag on forever with seller continuously attempting repairs.


----------



## Rumney

cdb said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forthay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing this.
> 
> I've dropped whatcar my details, I'm happy to be contacted as if it's cold I'm guaranteed not to be getting in with de icer and a card.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Forthay - might also be useful if someone who has experienced of the dealership cutting of the internal door seal Audi 'fix' also get in touch with Claire - to evidence that this is a waste of time. Perhaps also CDB might consider getting in touch with Claire with the excellent video evidence of the door failing to open even on a mildly frosty day.
> 
> That way we can show that the current 'fix' is not fit for purpose and that it doesn't have to be a heavy frost to cause the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Rumney.
> 
> 1) The videos aren't mine, they seem to have been posted by a lady in the UK on YouTube. Did you send What Car the link to this forum thread? If so they'll have the videos links in the posts above, if not I'm happy to email What Car the links to the videos, let me know.
> 
> 2) Might be worth Hills1885 considering getting in touch with Claire as he seems to have tried every fix under the sun and has now left his car with Audi saying he doesn't want it back til they can fix it.
> 
> 3) Totally agree re you not wanting your car butchered by a technician with a Stanley knife.... particularly if it doesn't fix the issue as is the feedback in this thread. Such a primitive way to try and fix something on such a hi-tech car! You would have thought if cutting seals really was a genuine fix for the problem then something would have been done at the factory by now. With the face-lift model coming out next year it would be interesting to know if the seal has been adapted or replaced by something else or removed altogether in the face-lift model.
Click to expand...

CBD

1/. Yes - I included the YouTube links in my original email to What Car.
2/. Good idea - are you interested Hills1885?
3/. Not just me then


----------



## Rumney

debonair said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one won't be letting anyone butcher my car in this way and will wait for Audi to deliver an effective and fully tested fix to this problem. Audi should be paying all the owners who have had this work done for acting as guinea pigs as they flounder for a solution.
> 
> Audi have the cars, Audi have the technology, Audi have the cold weather testing rooms so Audi should come up with the fix - not us by trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> There is method in my madness. I have followed this route with good reason. I am within 6 months of having my car from new which means I should be in a strong position if this fix does not work. I have to give the dealer who sold me the car 1 go at fixing it (no more) and if that doesn't work then I can either request a replacement (no point as the next one will be the same), request a discount (doesn't really help as I will still be stuck with a car with doors that don't work in winter) or request a full refund. It's still possible to pursue this after 6 months (and for up to 6 years) but within the first 6 months the buyer is in a far stronger position than the seller.
> 
> The old Sale of Goods Act was replaced in 2015 by the Consumer Rights Act which favours buyers a lot more, hence the buyer now only has to give the seller 1 chance at a repair. Previously, situations like this would drag on forever with seller continuously attempting repairs.
Click to expand...

Agreed - there is method in your apparent madness  Good luck with this - I'm sure that you will keep us informed.

It's pressure like this, especially on their bottom line, that may force Audi into identifying a proper solution.

I just don't get why Audi are letting this great car get such a bad rep over such an apparently simple but longstanding problem.


----------



## debonair

Well since they adjusted my windows my drivers window makes a godawful screeching sound whenever I lower or raise it so I'm not sure if that's made the freezing thing even worse as it's obviously now catching on a seal somewhere.


----------



## Shug750S

debonair said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one won't be letting anyone butcher my car in this way and will wait for Audi to deliver an effective and fully tested fix to this problem. Audi should be paying all the owners who have had this work done for acting as guinea pigs as they flounder for a solution.
> 
> Audi have the cars, Audi have the technology, Audi have the cold weather testing rooms so Audi should come up with the fix - not us by trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> There is method in my madness. I have followed this route with good reason. I am within 6 months of having my car from new which means I should be in a strong position ........
> .........or request a full refund. It's still possible to pursue this after 6 months (and for up to 6 years) but within the first 6 months the buyer is in a far stronger position than the seller.
Click to expand...

Oh no, back to the future.....

Dilemma the sequel, return of the replacement car, coming to a forum near you soon...


----------



## ZephyR2

Shug750S said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I for one won't be letting anyone butcher my car in this way and will wait for Audi to deliver an effective and fully tested fix to this problem. Audi should be paying all the owners who have had this work done for acting as guinea pigs as they flounder for a solution.
> 
> Audi have the cars, Audi have the technology, Audi have the cold weather testing rooms so Audi should come up with the fix - not us by trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> There is method in my madness. I have followed this route with good reason. I am within 6 months of having my car from new which means I should be in a strong position ........
> .........or request a full refund. It's still possible to pursue this after 6 months (and for up to 6 years) but within the first 6 months the buyer is in a far stronger position than the seller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, back to the future.....
> 
> Dilemma the sequel, return of the replacement car, coming to a forum near you soon...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: To be fair after I deiced my son's A1 to go and pick him up from the airport tonight, and it was only when my wife came out that I found that his windows were frozen up.
The difference is of course is that you can get in and out of an A1 with frozen windows.


----------



## brittan

debonair said:


> Well since they adjusted my windows my drivers window makes a godawful screeching sound whenever I lower or raise it so I'm not sure if that's made the freezing thing even worse as it's obviously now catching on a seal somewhere.


Mine did that. Apparently it was caused by the lower seal vibrating as the window moved against it. Removal of that lower seal, as per the TIP, also removed the screeching noise.

I'm confident that the freezing issue will not have been made worse now that the window adjustments. The freezing issue will not have been eliminated either.


----------



## debonair

brittan said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since they adjusted my windows my drivers window makes a godawful screeching sound whenever I lower or raise it so I'm not sure if that's made the freezing thing even worse as it's obviously now catching on a seal somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did that. Apparently it was caused by the lower seal vibrating as the window moved against it. Removal of that lower seal, as per the TIP, also removed the screeching noise.
> 
> I'm confident that the freezing issue will not have been made worse now that the window adjustments. The freezing issue will not have been eliminated either.
Click to expand...

They did the fix to the seal at the same time as the adjustments :?

Car was frozen this morning, only slightly on the windows though. The windows did open but the passenger one struggled. I reckon a slightly harder frost and it won't be moving anywhere. We will see.


----------



## brittan

debonair said:


> They did the fix to the seal at the same time as the adjustments :?


In this sort of situation, making two changes at the same time is a basic error. Is it the seal fix or the window adjustment that's causing the screeching noise?


----------



## debonair

brittan said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did the fix to the seal at the same time as the adjustments :?
> 
> 
> 
> In this sort of situation, making two changes at the same time is a basic error. Is it the seal fix or the window adjustment that's causing the screeching noise?
Click to expand...

No idea. I'm waiting to find out if the fix has worked first before I do anything about my screechy window 8)

The service guy told me when I went to pick my car up that they had done the 2 fixes however the paperwork they gave me only details the window adjustment and not the seal fix. Makes me think something is awry. Is there a reason they didn't mention the seal fix on the paperwork? Not an official Audi fix I imagine but I don't like the idea of not having everything documented correctly.


----------



## brittan

debonair said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did the fix to the seal at the same time as the adjustments :?
> 
> 
> 
> In this sort of situation, making two changes at the same time is a basic error. Is it the seal fix or the window adjustment that's causing the screeching noise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idea.
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## brittan

debonair said:


> Is there a reason they didn't mention the seal fix on the paperwork? Not an official Audi fix I imagine but I don't like the idea of not having everything documented correctly.


I think it's often the case that the customer gets no paperwork for warranty repairs etc. That was the case when the exhaust was replaced on my RS. Such work will be on the central record against the car's VIN and so accessible to any Audi dealer.

The seal fix on my car was done at the same time as the first service and that work is noted as FOC on the invoice. 
The fix instructions to the dealer are from Audi and contained in their document TPI 2046167/1. This document covers diagnosis, what to do and what codes etc the dealer uses to reclaim the labours costs from Audi.

As far as I know the fix instructions do not include anything about adjusting the windows.


----------



## debonair

brittan said:


> As far as I know the fix instructions do not include anything about adjusting the windows.


Strange this, as when I contacted Audi UK a couple of weeks ago, before my car had even been into any dealer, they told me that the fix was the window adjustment. They mentioned nothing of any seal cutting. Perhaps the seal cutting was an old fix, which they've realised doesn't work so they are now trying the window adjustment as the official fix instead. Maybe Lincoln just thought they'd do both for good measure


----------



## brittan

debonair said:


> They mentioned nothing of any seal cutting. Perhaps the seal cutting was an old fix, which they've realised doesn't work so they are now trying the window adjustment as the official fix instead.


Entirely possible. If they didn't remove the lower seal then the window adjustment could be what has caused the squeal noise; because the window now presses harder (or lighter) against the seal.

Mine developed the screech noise as the car approached 12 months old, having had no work done on the seals nor windows adjusted.


----------



## Rumney

brittan said:


> The seal fix on my car was done at the same time as the first service and that work is noted as FOC on the invoice.
> The fix instructions to the dealer are from Audi and contained in their document TPI 2046167/1. This document covers diagnosis, what to do and what codes etc the dealer uses to reclaim the labours costs from Audi.
> 
> As far as I know the fix instructions do not include anything about adjusting the windows.


I've had the below reply from Audi UK

"Thank you for contacting Audi UK regarding the issue of when opening and closing doors with your Audi TT. I apologise for the delay in my response and any inconvenience caused.

I have noted your comments, which will help to provide the manufacturer with up to date feedback regarding the above. As you may appreciate, it can take time for such changes to be implemented. However, improvements are often made on the basis of customer comment.

A small number of new TT customers have reported issues when opening and closing the car's doors, mainly in the morning after a hard frost.

The issue involves the windows freezing in their uppermost position. This means the door cannot be opened or shut because the window is too high.

De-icer can be used to release the window in such circumstances. Alternatively, a window adjustment can be carried out at Audi Centres.

I would like to thank you for taking the time to contact us and if you have any questions or need help with anything else, please contact me on the details below.

Kind regards

Akif Muazam
Customer Relations Advisor
Audi UK"

Couple of inaccuracies:
1/. Mainly in the morning after a hard frost... Not mainly in the morning as frost can descend at any time of day
2/. A small number of TT customers have reported... Really!
3/. It can take time for such changes to be implemented... No shit Sherlock

It looks like the window adjustment is now officially sanctioned - but that doesn't mean that it will work :?


----------



## debonair

Rumney said:


> De-icer can be used to release the window in such circumstances. Alternatively, a window adjustment can be carried out at Audi Centres.


This is word for word the response I got from them too. They're probably getting used to sending this reply out now.

I believe there is meant to be a harder frost tomorrow morning than today. Let's see how well their fix has worked!


----------



## 90TJM

Just had a look at my window.Its looks like adjusting the window could work as the glass does drop far more than it needs to clear the seal.But I expect wind noise would then be an issue.


----------



## ZephyR2

So the window adjustment is basically stopping the window short of its full height so that it doesn't fit as snugly into the top seals. 
Is the purpose of this adjustment to allow a door with a frozen window to be opened and closed without the window dropping? 
Won't this lead to wind noise at speed and water ingress?
I presume Audi understand that it isn't the top seals that are sticking.


----------



## debonair

ZephyR2 said:


> So the window adjustment is basically stopping the window short of its full height so that it doesn't fit as snugly into the top seals.
> Is the purpose of this adjustment to allow a door with a frozen window to be opened and closed without the window dropping?
> Won't this lead to wind noise at speed and water ingress?
> I presume Audi understand that it isn't the top seals that are sticking.


The window does still drop when opening, one of the first things I checked after they'd done it. Road noise, I haven't checked. I forgot to do this and always have the B&O on when in the car so I don't actually ever hear road noise anyway :roll: They did put on my paperwork that they had tested for wind noise after the adjustment and all was OK.

When my passenger window was struggling a bit this morning, it was very clearly not stuck at the top, but from within the door.

I think the idea behind the adjustment is that if the window doesn't need to drop as much there is less chance of it getting completely stuck? Maybe?


----------



## Arbalest

I would imagine that the window adjustment does nothing to stop the window from freezing in the fully up position; however it might enable the door to be properly closed even when the window has not dropped. In other words the overlap between the top edge of the window and the rubber seal that it tucks into has been reduced allowing the door to be closed without the window having dropped. However I share the concerns of others that this 'fix' could well result in both wind noise and water ingress. Be interested to hear from those who have had the window adjustment how they get on.


----------



## brittan

ZephyR2 said:


> So the window adjustment is basically stopping the window short of its full height so that it doesn't fit as snugly into the top seals.
> Is the purpose of this adjustment to allow a door with a frozen window to be opened and closed without the window dropping?
> Won't this lead to wind noise at speed and water ingress?
> I presume Audi understand that it isn't the top seals that are sticking.





Arbalest said:


> I would imagine that the window adjustment does nothing to stop the window from freezing in the fully up position; however it might enable the door to be properly closed even when the window has not dropped. In other words the overlap between the top edge of the window and the rubber seal that it tucks into has been reduced allowing the door to be closed without the window having dropped. However I share the concerns of others that this 'fix' could well result in both wind noise and water ingress. Be interested to hear from those who have had the window adjustment how they get on.


I read those Audi words in the same way and with the same misgivings. This instruction must be in addition or in place of the TPI for cutting off the lower seal.

Window adjustment wasn't mentioned when I had the seal fix done, but I had not complained of frozen window. The car is always garaged overnight.


----------



## Alan Sl

When I purchased our TTR Sept 2016, there was an issue with the windows catching the roof seals, they were adjusted several times to get it right. It was an absolute pain going back to the dealer to get it sorted. I would now never let the dealer adjust the height setting again unless it was absolutely necessary. Personally cannot see how adjusting the glass height would improve the frozen window issue, as the problem is the glass is sticking solid to the lower door seals.

Incidentally when the windows were adjusted too much previously (glass subsequently too low)it did create additional wind noise from the seal. very irritating!


----------



## Arbalest

Alan Sl said:


> Personally cannot see how adjusting the glass height would improve the frozen window issue, as the problem is the glass is sticking solid to the lower door seals.


See the postings immediately prior to yours. Theory is that the window height adjustment does nothing to fix the window from freezing, but it might enable the door to be fully closed even though the window has not dropped; and this is the nub of the problem as the frozen window does not prevent the door from being opened but it does prevent the door from being fully closed.


----------



## 90TJM

I think the only solution is for a new type of lower seal that prevents ice from jamming the glass.Maybe Audi should speak to BMW as our MINI and a mates Z4 have dropping windows that dont freeze up.


----------



## bonkeydave

Thought I would pop on as been busy over Christmas, lots of comments since I last posted. I am getting no where with Audi, just started a crap storm with Audi on Facebook...even more frustrating is Audi liverpool have not got back to me in over 2 weeks. Do feel like I am talking to myself. Interesting the response from Audi customer service does make me wonder how many times they have sent this out.

I do think the more people that complain the better and I do feel contacting third parties like auto express could be beneficial.

Could someone fire me over the email addresses for auto express etc please so I can send them an email.

Weather in the uk has been pretty cold, I have just left the TT on the drive and I have a feeling we have a few more months of cold weather meaning a next to useless car.

I know I am as frustrated as the next.

As soon as Audi liverpool give me an R8 as a curtesy car I think I will say you can keep my car till it's 100% fixed


----------



## Mark Pred

I'm on my second winter with my TTS and have never had this problem. I always defrost my car by pouring tepid water over the windows, which must be why I've never had them freeze up and not drop when the door's opened. One of my colleagues at work recently bought a one year old TTC and when the first decent frost came along, had frozen windows. He's had that back to Audi a few times now and no joy. He's now being ignored, same as many of you are saying. He then told me about it a few weeks ago; I mentioned how I've never had the problem, he now does the same as me, no more issues. Not saying that's a good thing, as this shouldn't happen in the first place. I recall on both my TTs and TT RS mk2's they would also freeze up unless I defrosted using the warm water over the windows thing. Must say I much prefer doing that to all the scrapping and spraying. Takes me 25 seconds to get the car good to go and it doesn't re-freeze as the car warms up pretty quickly.


----------



## bonkeydave

Hi mark

I have tried the Luke warm water, it did allow the door to open and shut however my window gets stuck open so I have a gap when the door is shut... no right wrong thing to do with this problem, sounds like you have better success which is great, just wish I was as lucky

Dave


----------



## 90TJM

I drench the drivers window with warm water from a watering can.The car is then always driven for at least 25 mins so water
tends to dry off.Not ideal but works for me.Audi need to sort it out.I believe if your car is on Finance you can complain via them also if you want to reject the car.


----------



## bonkeydave

90TJM said:


> I drench the drivers window with warm water from a watering can.The car is then always driven for at least 25 mins so water
> tends to dry off.Not ideal but works for me.Audi need to sort it out.I believe if your car is on Finance you can complain via them also if you want to reject the car.


Car is leased from VW group.... that's next thing to come


----------



## Arbalest

Here's a question for those people who use the warm water treatment; what do you do when the window has frozen and you are not at home? Has happened to me several times that I leave home in early evening and all Ok, then say 3 or 4 hours later the temperature has dropped, frost has formed and the window has frozen. No warm water available so have to rely on de-icer spray with mixed results.


----------



## ZephyR2

Arbalest said:


> Here's a question for those people who use the warm water treatment; what do you do when the window has frozen and you are not at home? Has happened to me several times that I leave home in early evening and all Ok, then say 3 or 4 hours later the temperature has dropped, frost has formed and the window has frozen. No warm water available so have to rely on de-icer spray with mixed results.


Exactly ! I've started using the warm water trick along with the credit card down the seal. But bearing in mind that I need a kettle full of hand hot water to stand any chance ----- where do I find a kettle full of hot water when I'm away from home ?


----------



## 90TJM

Thats when you need the" AUDI Vacuum Flask" filled with warm water!


----------



## 90TJM

Another complaint route is "The Motor Ombudsman"


----------



## debonair

90TJM said:


> Another complaint route is "The Motor Ombudsman"


I looked into this but I believe they only deal with matters up to £10k so depending on what your desired outcome is this may not be an option


----------



## cdb

bonkeydave said:


> I do think the more people that complain the better and I do feel contacting third parties like auto express could be beneficial.
> 
> Could someone fire me over the email addresses for auto express etc please so I can send them an email.
> 
> Weather in the uk has been pretty cold, I have just left the TT on the drive and I have a feeling we have a few more months of cold weather meaning a next to useless car.


Bonkeydave - ZephyR2 can presumably send you the Auto Express email contact details.

Rumney contacted What Car and posted "I ask that users with personal experience of this issue and who are prepared to step up to the plate contact Claire at What Car ([email protected]) quoting ticket number #18940 together with their car registration number for quick identification purposes and also confirming that their details can be passed to Audi. Perhaps then, with What Car's support, we can finally get something done about this serious defect."

I don't have access to contact BonkeyDave direct, so if any one does perhaps they could send him the above directly please?

Hope that helps.


----------



## KevC

Arbalest said:


> Here's a question for those people who use the warm water treatment; what do you do when the window has frozen and you are not at home? Has happened to me several times that I leave home in early evening and all Ok, then say 3 or 4 hours later the temperature has dropped, frost has formed and the window has frozen. No warm water available so have to rely on de-icer spray with mixed results.


I've only had that once and as I keep deicer in the boot I used that instead and the door still opened just fine. Squirt all around, leave for a minute or so, press the glass the break the ice seal and the door opened, just like it always does with the water method.


----------



## cdb

I noted that part of the Audi Customer Services response was "De-icer can be used to release the window in such circumstances". This seems to have mixed results.

A lot of de-icers these days have the warning "Do not leave excess on paintwork". This isn't usually an issue on windscreens as any excess will run onto the black plastic bulkhead where the wipers are. However continually spraying de-icer around the side windows where it will just run off onto the door paintwork is a bit of a potential concern, especially as Audi are unlikely to be sympathetic if any paint claim was submitted.

Another reason why this needs resolving properly at source, not bodges and work arounds offered.


----------



## ZephyR2

cdb said:


> bonkeydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the more people that complain the better and I do feel contacting third parties like auto express could be beneficial.
> 
> Could someone fire me over the email addresses for auto express etc please so I can send them an email.
> 
> Weather in the uk has been pretty cold, I have just left the TT on the drive and I have a feeling we have a few more months of cold weather meaning a next to useless car.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonkeydave - ZephyR2 can presumably send you the Auto Express email contact details.
> 
> Rumney contacted What Car and posted "I ask that users with personal experience of this issue and who are prepared to step up to the plate contact Claire at What Car ([email protected]) quoting ticket number #18940 together with their car registration number for quick identification purposes and also confirming that their details can be passed to Audi. Perhaps then, with What Car's support, we can finally get something done about this serious defect."
> 
> I don't have access to contact BonkeyDave direct, so if any one does perhaps they could send him the above directly please?
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

Here you are, take your pick ....
Steve Fowler, Editor-in-Chief - [email protected]
Graham Hope, Editor - [email protected]
Steve Walker, Site Editor - [email protected]
Sean Carson. Chief reviewer - [email protected]
Martin Saarinen, Consumer Editor - [email protected]


----------



## KevC

KevC said:


> A lot of de-icers these days have the warning "Do not leave excess on paintwork". This isn't usually an issue on windscreens as any excess will run onto the black plastic bulkhead where the wipers are. However continually spraying de-icer around the side windows where it will just run off onto the door paintwork is a bit of a potential concern, especially as Audi are unlikely to be sympathetic if any paint claim was submitted.


Used it for 10 years on my Puma and 8 years on my Scirocco and never saw an issue. It'll all blow off once you start driving or get diluted by the road spray and overnight dew.

Presumably the easy fix would be a meatier window motor to break the frozen seal. Outside of that I'm not sure how to get round it.


----------



## mark_tts

ZephyR2 said:


> cdb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonkeydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the more people that complain the better and I do feel contacting third parties like auto express could be beneficial.
> 
> Could someone fire me over the email addresses for auto express etc please so I can send them an email.
> 
> Weather in the uk has been pretty cold, I have just left the TT on the drive and I have a feeling we have a few more months of cold weather meaning a next to useless car.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonkeydave - ZephyR2 can presumably send you the Auto Express email contact details.
> 
> Rumney contacted What Car and posted "I ask that users with personal experience of this issue and who are prepared to step up to the plate contact Claire at What Car ([email protected]) quoting ticket number #18940 together with their car registration number for quick identification purposes and also confirming that their details can be passed to Audi. Perhaps then, with What Car's support, we can finally get something done about this serious defect."
> 
> I don't have access to contact BonkeyDave direct, so if any one does perhaps they could send him the above directly please?
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here you are, take your pick ....
> Steve Fowler, Editor-in-Chief - [email protected]
> Graham Hope, Editor - [email protected]
> Steve Walker, Site Editor - [email protected]
> Sean Carson. Chief reviewer - [email protected]
> Martin Saarinen, Consumer Editor - [email protected]
Click to expand...

Another one here with frozen windows.

I'm happy to pass my details to What Car, but do i need to have raised the issue with Audi first? I'm reluctant to have them butcher the seal or drop the windows. I think the problem is with the lower seal material, it seems to retain lots of water and is never dry. if i drop the windows, they always come back up wet.

I've tried gummi pflege but I'm finding it tricky to spread it over the whole seal.


----------



## Rumney

mark_tts said:


> Another one here with frozen windows.
> 
> I'm happy to pass my details to What Car, but do i need to have raised the issue with Audi first? I'm reluctant to have them butcher the seal or drop the windows. I think the problem is with the lower seal material, it seems to retain lots of water and is never dry. if i drop the windows, they always come back up wet.
> 
> I've tried gummi pflege but I'm finding it tricky to spread it over the whole seal.


Mark - I suggest that you contact Audi Customer Services first with the complaint ([email protected]). You will probably receive their stock reply shortly afterwards.

Then email Claire at What Car ([email protected]) quoting ticket number #18940 together with your car registration number and experience.


----------



## forthay

For any one whose manufacturing warranty expires this year it may be worth contacting Audi UK to get a commitment in writing that they will fix this after the manufacturing warranty has expired at no cost assuming a proper fix materializes.


----------



## TTGazza

I've always sprayed silicon on all the door and window rubbers from when I first get a car, this has worked as it doesn't allow water to build up and in areas where there could be condensation it just freezes between the rubber or glass and silicon so it's not a problem. And for a fiver at Halfords for a large can it's an easy and cheap fix.


----------



## ZephyR2

TTGazza said:


> I've always sprayed silicon on all the door and window rubbers from when I first get a car, this has worked as it doesn't allow water to build up and in areas where there could be condensation it just freezes between the rubber or glass and silicon so it's not a problem. And for a fiver at Halfords for a large can it's an easy and cheap fix.


Do you spray the silicon down inside the bottom seals? 
If so, does it not smear the glass when you lower and raise the windows?


----------



## TTGazza

ZephyR2 said:


> TTGazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always sprayed silicon on all the door and window rubbers from when I first get a car, this has worked as it doesn't allow water to build up and in areas where there could be condensation it just freezes between the rubber or glass and silicon so it's not a problem. And for a fiver at Halfords for a large can it's an easy and cheap fix.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you spray the silicon down inside the bottom seals?
> If so, does it not smear the glass when you lower and raise the windows?
Click to expand...

 A little, but just wipe the glass, though in all honesty I don't tend to open the widows much at this time of year.


----------



## debonair

Update after seal cutting and window adjustment fix carried out 2 weeks ago........It didn't work :lol:

Not a hard frost this morning, only -1 overnight, windows frozen solid, doors wouldn't shut. I took video footage of this, included my reg no so they can see it's my car, and the dash so the date and temp can be seen (which was only -0.5 at the time so only just below freezing). I filmed the passenger door from before I had even tried to open it so you can hear the ice seal break when I open it and then the motor going crazy trying to drop the window and failing.I believe there is due to be another frost tomorrow morning so I will get some more footage then and after that it will be going off to the dealer to tell them they've had their one chance at fixing it and have failed....................

So much for 'we've done this fix a few times before and it has never failed' :?


----------



## keithS

I've not had a problem, I just pour a kettle full of hot (not boiling) water over the windows before opening the doors, that clears the ice on the glass and defrosts the seals.

Course this only works if at home first thing, but when away it's always under cover so not an issue then.


----------



## Pat27

You should have to pour hot water onto it ! Audi need to sort it out .


----------



## Alan Sl

debonair said:


> Update after seal cutting and window adjustment fix carried out 2 weeks ago........It didn't work :lol:
> 
> Not a hard frost this morning, only -1 overnight, windows frozen solid, doors wouldn't shut. I took video footage of this, included my reg no so they can see it's my car, and the dash so the date and temp can be seen (which was only -0.5 at the time so only just below freezing). I filmed the passenger door from before I had even tried to open it so you can hear the ice seal break when I open it and then the motor going crazy trying to drop the window and failing.I believe there is due to be another frost tomorrow morning so I will get some more footage then and after that it will be going off to the dealer to tell them they've had their one chance at fixing it and have failed....................
> 
> So much for 'we've done this fix a few times before and it has never failed' :?


My dealer told me exactly the same thing, so reluctantly agreed to have my seals cut. This has not worked. Even when there was no frost on the windows (though temp approx -1). The windows won't drop.


----------



## Mark Pred

keithS said:


> I've not had a problem, I just pour a kettle full of hot (not boiling) water over the windows before opening the doors, that clears the ice on the glass and defrosts the seals.
> 
> Course this only works if at home first thing, but when away it's always under cover so not an issue then.


Yep, that cures the issue every time. But I wouldn't use hot water as sooner or later you'll crack some glass. Warm water is much safer and still does the job. I always de-frost my cars that way. I didn't even know people were having problems until I read it on here. Had my TTS for two years now, not once have my windows stuck due to ice. Also put Gumifledge on the seals, which I think also helps and stops any creaking. My mk2 RS was terrible for that until someone told me about that stuff.


----------



## gAgNiCk

I had fun the other morning, stupidly pulled the door open with window frozen up then the window control went into safety mode so I could couldn't lower it even after I had defrosted it, I ended up having to disconnect the battery to reset the window controller, lesson learnt! I've ordered some of that Gummi Pflege, hopefully it will improve the situation...


----------



## ChadW

In the latest issue of Audi Driver they review the Autoglym de icer and screenwash. Apparently Autoglym say that the de icer does not effect the paintwork so might be worth getting that more than any other brand.


----------



## debonair

I tried de-icer and it didn't make a scrap of difference. Warm water, as others have said, is only really viable when at home but is still not ideal for me as I don't actually park anywhere near my house. I'm doing things to the letter as Audi have advised me and warm/hot water wasn't mentioned by them at all, I imagine because there is the risk of the glass cracking if the water is too hot.


----------



## Hoggy

debonair said:


> I tried de-icer and it didn't make a scrap of difference. Warm water, as others have said, is only really viable when at home but is still not ideal for me as I don't actually park anywhere near my house. I'm doing things to the letter as Audi have advised me and warm/hot water wasn't mentioned by them at all, I imagine because there is the risk of the glass cracking if the water is too hot.


Hi, Thermos flask containing hot/warm water ?
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2

Nobody else down our road has to pour warm water over their windows to get in their car. No car I've ever had before has needed it. It is not normal and not acceptable. 
I've tried 2 types of de-icer neither of which worked, not even with the credit card trick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Thermos flask containing hot/warm water ?
> Hoggy.


It's not that I don't have a way of getting water to my car but for me to go back and refill to pour more water on if it didn't work the first time isn't an option as I would have to leave my car out of sight with the doors not shut properly and unlocked. I did use warm water once and one go at it wasn't enough, it took quite a lot before anything shifted and I was only able to do that as I got someone to guard the car while I went and fetched more water, a position which I'm not normally in.


----------



## debonair

ZephyR2 said:


> Nobody else down our road has to pour warm water over their windows to get in their car. No car I've ever had before has needed it. It is not normal and not acceptable.
> I've tried 2 types of de-icer neither of which worked, not even with the credit card trick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree totally.


----------



## Hoggy

debonair said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thermos flask containing hot/warm water ?
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't have a way of getting water to my car but for me to go back and refill to pour more water on if it didn't work the first time isn't an option as I would have to leave my car out of sight with the doors not shut properly and unlocked. I did use warm water once and one go at it wasn't enough, it took quite a lot before anything shifted and I was only able to do that as I got someone to guard the car while I went and fetched more water, a position which I'm not normally in.
Click to expand...

Hi, I agree it shouldn't be happening, but it is, so you have to find away around it, for now. Bigger thermos flask ?
Hoggy.


----------



## debonair

This would sort it


----------



## KevC

debonair said:


> It's not that I don't have a way of getting water to my car but for me to go back and refill to pour more water on if it didn't work the first time isn't an option as I would have to leave my car out of sight with the doors not shut properly and unlocked. I did use warm water once and one go at it wasn't enough, it took quite a lot before anything shifted and I was only able to do that as I got someone to guard the car while I went and fetched more water, a position which I'm not normally in.


You don't need loads and loads. I have mine in a squirty water bottle like this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastic-Squeez ... B00XHN9NUK

I barely use 100ml or so to get the door open. Just spray it on a couple of inches above the bottom of the window to clear a smooth area for the window to drop and then up in to the top and on the rubber to warm that a little and break the seal. Pushing the glass is the final part of the puzzle. You don't need to take litres of hot water with you.


----------



## Hoggy

debonair said:


> This would sort it


Hi, NO NO, please not a Mk1, it doesn't need to suffer because of a MK3 design fault  It has enough of it's own. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## debonair

KevC said:


> You don't need loads and loads. I have mine in a squirty water bottle like this
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastic-Squeez ... B00XHN9NUK
> 
> I barely use 100ml or so to get the door open. Just spray it on a couple of inches above the bottom of the window to clear a smooth area for the window to drop and then up in to the top and on the rubber to warm that a little and break the seal. Pushing the glass is the final part of the puzzle. You don't need to take litres of hot water with you.


My experience tells me different :?


----------



## ZephyR2

debonair said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need loads and loads. I have mine in a squirty water bottle like this
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastic-Squeez ... B00XHN9NUK
> 
> I barely use 100ml or so to get the door open. Just spray it on a couple of inches above the bottom of the window to clear a smooth area for the window to drop and then up in to the top and on the rubber to warm that a little and break the seal. Pushing the glass is the final part of the puzzle. You don't need to take litres of hot water with you.
> 
> 
> 
> My experience tells me different :?
Click to expand...

Mine too. And I don't live in the arctic.


----------



## Steve1exile

Out of interest, and this may have been asked before, how do they get round this problem in countries with a colder climate than the UK? Canada and the Scandinavian countries must regularly have more extreme weather than we do.


----------



## Arbalest

I think we suffer more in this country owing to the much higher air humidity, plus the fact that between daytime and night the temperature tends to alternate between above and below freezing. So the moisture around the rogue inner door seal goes back and forth between water and ice, thus refreezing the window after each attempt to defrost it. In Scandinavia Canada etc the temperature can often remain below zero for extended periods of time so the cycle described above does not occur. For those forum members interested in the whole frozen windows situation they may not know that an earlier thread on this subject appeared about a year ago under the heading 'Frozen Windows etc; problems'. It's worth a read.


----------



## J400uk

I had this yesterday on mine. Just had to force the door open then drive round without it shut properly for a while until the window sorted itself out. I've had loads of cars with frameless door windows before and never experienced this. Must be a design flaw somewhere! The car does have bodywork protection if that makes a difference.


----------



## bonkeydave

I have tried using silicon a few times and it does not work for me, plus it really does smear the windows meaning you can't see out of them. Mayb3 I am crap at doing this, who knows.... it's been very cold last few days and car has been very much full of frost. We where all going out before in the monastery truck, very low sun and wife said were are your prescription sun glasses; I replied in the TT. Was in a rush and could not chance the usual window fiasco......... left sun glasses in car

Audi liverpool ring me Friday after the amount of tweets I have sent to Audi uk.... service manager is ringing tomorrow however we all know it's a complete waste of time....


----------



## debonair

Frozen again this morning. Took more video footage. Emailed head of business at dealer yesterday and will send same recorded delivery in post today


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride

My heart bleeds for you all.I may have moved on after my own problems and dismay with my TT x 2,but I still read the Forum every day as I still have a soft spot for a cracking looking car.We have a 2000 Z3 that only comes out in the summer.I deliberately took it out lastnite to see the outcome...Doors opened no problems in a hard frost here in Glasgow area.
My wife works 4-10pm twice a week so wouldnt want her coming out into a dark carpark unable to get in or close the doors.I personally wouldve got rid of mine.
I can only hope Audi take responsibility and come up with a proper fix for you all.What happens in Germany,Norway,Sweden etc? Audi are sticking their head in the sand hoping you all go away...DONT give up folks.Maybe if you all pick a pre arranged frosty day to drop all your cars off at the dealers and notify Audi uk of this something may be done?
That is,if you can get into them? [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
As previously suggested,get in touch with What car,Auto express etc to see if they can force the issue?
Good luck to you all
Iain


----------



## Rumney

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> My heart bleeds for you all.I may have moved on after my own problems and dismay with my TT x 2,but I still read the Forum every day as I still have a soft spot for a cracking looking car.We have a 2000 Z3 that only comes out in the summer.I deliberately took it out lastnite to see the outcome...Doors opened no problems in a hard frost here in Glasgow area.
> My wife works 4-10pm twice a week so wouldnt want her coming out into a dark carpark unable to get in or close the doors.I personally wouldve got rid of mine.
> I can only hope Audi take responsibility and come up with a proper fix for you all.What happens in Germany,Norway,Sweden etc? Audi are sticking their head in the sand hoping you all go away...DONT give up folks.Maybe if you all pick a pre arranged frosty day to drop all your cars off at the dealers and notify Audi uk of this something may be done?
> That is,if you can get into them? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> As previously suggested,get in touch with What car,Auto express etc to see if they can force the issue?
> Good luck to you all
> Iain


Iain - I couldn't agree more!

For those prepared to do so please let's keep the pressure on:

1/. Contact Audi Customer Services with your complaint as the dealerships will only do what Audi tell/authorise them to do ([email protected]).

2/. Then email Claire at What Car ([email protected]) quoting ticket number #18940 together with your car registration number and experience. What Car have committed to take this issue up with Audi on our behalf.


----------



## bonkeydave

I have now done both :

emailed Audi customer service - i have already put a formal complaint in a month ago, guess what ZERO response !!!!

emailed Claire at whatcar

Also my constant tweeting to Audi has at least got Liverpool Audi to ring me which happened on Friday, i am supposed to get a call back today sometime. I am holding no hope of anything being honest. Whatcar route seems the only one that will help

My car is outside and a tad frosty, cant be bothered even attempting to get in it... Really is a good job i work from home most of the week otherwise i would be late for another meeting due to the car

dave


----------



## Rumney

bonkeydave said:


> I have now done both :
> 
> emailed Audi customer service - i have already put a formal complaint in a month ago, guess what ZERO response !!!!
> 
> emailed Claire at whatcar
> 
> Also my constant tweeting to Audi has at least got Liverpool Audi to ring me which happened on Friday, i am supposed to get a call back today sometime. I am holding no hope of anything being honest. Whatcar route seems the only one that will help
> 
> My car is outside and a tad frosty, cant be bothered even attempting to get in it... Really is a good job i work from home most of the week otherwise i would be late for another meeting due to the car
> 
> dave


Thanks Bonkeydave - the more of us that follow this route the better the chance of Audi taking this seriously and coming up with a proper fix


----------



## ZephyR2

It seems Audi have come up with a temporary fix. Found this on their web site today.
No hot water required so it doesn't add to the water in the seal.
No de-icers which might affect your paintwork.
No need to force anything down inside the seals.









No wonder some people call it a hairdresser's car. :lol:


----------



## Pat27

If its Audi braded it'll probably be £500 and only blow cold air! :lol:


----------



## forthay

My complaint with Audi UK has been closed - all I received was an email commitment to fix if a manufacture fault is found post waranty.

Not heard back from Claire at whatcar so far but fingers crossed.

With every cold morning in Edinburgh the whole thing becomes more frustating and I'm a bit hestiant to take the car out at night in case I end up frozen out.


----------



## mark_tts

Hi,

I've emailed Audi and am waiting on a response.

Knowing it was going to be really cold last night in Fife, i smeared loads of Sonax Gummipflege around the bottom seal of the drivers door only. This seemed to help, as only the passenger door got frozen shut.


----------



## Shug750S

forthay said:


> My complaint with Audi UK has been closed - all I received was an email commitment to fix if a manufacture fault is found post waranty.
> 
> Not heard back from Claire at whatcar so far but fingers crossed.
> 
> With every cold morning in Edinburgh the whole thing becomes more frustating and I'm a bit hestiant to take the car out at night in case I end up frozen out.


Audi will have a fix in a few weeks, most likely around end Feb / early March when no one will have any problems and the garages will be unable to replicate :lol:


----------



## debonair

I have emailed Whatcar, thought I'd give them some more evidence 

Head of Business at dealer has acknowledged my email and they are coming back to me.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Careful what you wish for! The mk4 TT may have standard doors and frames and that would ruin it. Its not like other manufactures have solved this issue.

For me i knew the issue would happen when i got the TTS, these types of windows/doors can freeze as I experienced it in a Scirocco. Yes its frustrating and a bit crap but its the same when you buy any car - it has its disadvantages. You can't park a 4x4 in a tight space, 3 door cars have larger doors and they are nightmares in tight car parks, coupes have no rear wash wipe and small boots, small cars are great around town but not so great on long journeys etc etc. For the amount of time we have cold weather in the UK its not that big an issue.

It would be great to solve and i understand the frustration - but not sure it can be without using doors with frames.


----------



## debonair

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Careful what you wish for! The mk4 TT may have standard doors and frames and that would ruin it. Its not like other manufactures have solved this issue.
> 
> For me i knew the issue would happen when i got the TTS, these types of windows/doors can freeze as I experienced it in a Scirocco. Yes its frustrating and a bit crap but its the same when you buy any car - it has its disadvantages. You can't park a 4x4 in a tight space, 3 door cars have larger doors and they are nightmares in tight car parks, coupes have no rear wash wipe and small boots, small cars are great around town but not so great on long journeys etc etc. For the amount of time we have cold weather in the UK its not that big an issue.
> 
> It would be great to solve and i understand the frustration - but not sure it can be without using doors with frames.


I disagree. All the things you mention are obvious when buying a car but this is different. I've had umpteen cars with frameless windows and never once had this issue. Had I Have walked into the showroom and the salesman had said to me 'by the way you won't be able to close the doors in the cold weather' I wouldn't have bought the car. Not being able to close or lock the doors is a safety issue. This should not be happening.


----------



## ZephyR2

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Careful what you wish for! The mk4 TT may have standard doors and frames and that would ruin it. Its not like other manufactures have solved this issue.
> 
> For me i knew the issue would happen when i got the TTS, these types of windows/doors can freeze as I experienced it in a Scirocco. Yes its frustrating and a bit crap but its the same when you buy any car - it has its disadvantages. You can't park a 4x4 in a tight space, 3 door cars have larger doors and they are nightmares in tight car parks, coupes have no rear wash wipe and small boots, small cars are great around town but not so great on long journeys etc etc. For the amount of time we have cold weather in the UK its not that big an issue.
> 
> It would be great to solve and i understand the frustration - but not sure it can be without using doors with frames.


Whilst I agree that there will be disadvantages and limitations in almost every car, being able to get in a shut the door is fundamental basic. Its failure renders the car useless.
I never had this problem with my Scirocco, nor my Mk2 TT nor my wife's Mini Convertible. Its a particular problem with the Mk3 TT as was acknowledged by the Audi Assist technician who came out to mine last winter.


----------



## Edinburra

debonair said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful what you wish for! The mk4 TT may have standard doors and frames and that would ruin it. Its not like other manufactures have solved this issue.
> 
> For me i knew the issue would happen when i got the TTS, these types of windows/doors can freeze as I experienced it in a Scirocco. Yes its frustrating and a bit crap but its the same when you buy any car - it has its disadvantages. You can't park a 4x4 in a tight space, 3 door cars have larger doors and they are nightmares in tight car parks, coupes have no rear wash wipe and small boots, small cars are great around town but not so great on long journeys etc etc. For the amount of time we have cold weather in the UK its not that big an issue.
> 
> It would be great to solve and i understand the frustration - but not sure it can be without using doors with frames.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. All the things you mention are obvious when buying a car but this is different. I've had umpteen cars with frameless windows and never once had this issue. Had I Have walked into the showroom and the salesman had said to me 'by the way you won't be able to close the doors in the cold weather' I wouldn't have bought the car. Not being able to close or lock the doors is a safety issue. This should not be happening.
Click to expand...

Totally agree with what you say, the first time it happened to me I thought it was something I had done, until I read this forum. I have no desire for a temporary fix by the dealership, what I want is a permanent correction by Audi. Surely this fault is exhibiting in other countries. It does appear that Audi does not want to know. Which is not the attitude that one would expect.


----------



## Pat27

I've had feedback via my dealer today ,that Audi UK have no plans to do anything further about the issue as it doesn't warrant it due to it only being an issue for 2 weeks of the year !!


----------



## Arbalest

Blimey, I live in deepest Hampshire and it certainly affects me more than 2 weeks a year. What about the poor souls who live in Scotland, Northern England and Benson in Oxfordshire (coldest place on earth - almost!). This just shows that Audi UK are just not taking this issue seriously. More of us should follow Rumney's advice and get in touch with the contact he provided at What Car in an earlier posting on this thread.


----------



## keithS

Arbalest said:


> Blimey, I live in deepest Hampshire and it certainly affects me more than 2 weeks a year. What about the poor souls who live in Scotland, Northern England and Benson in Oxfordshire (coldest place on earth - almost!).


I live a stone's throw from Benson. It does indeed get very cold sometimes but I've only had the windows frozen once in two winters now, and that was when I didn't have time for the hot water trick. Scraping the ice off the windscreen is a far bigger pain, why can't the TT have a heated windscreen!


----------



## 90TJM

Sounds about right from Audi we had a Fiat 500 and the problem was on TV . Fiat would not fix it.Tried to reject it but
got rid in the end.


----------



## debonair

So I have had my response from the General Sales Manager at my dealer. To be honest it is laughable.

He said in his email that this happens in all Audi Coupe and Roadster models and it is just the same as defrosting the windscreen :lol:

They have actually shot themselves in the foot by confirming that it happens in all Coupe and Roadsters as this just strengthens my case. I have written back to them telling them this and asking them why on my service paperwork from the repair does it make reference to a 'fault' and why was a 'repair' necessary if they are saying this is normal.

I expected to be told to go away but their defence thus far really is beyond poor.


----------



## Alan Sl

debonair said:


> So I have had my response from the General Sales Manager at my dealer. To be honest it is laughable.
> 
> He said in his email that this happens in all Audi Coupe and Roadster models and it is just the same as defrosting the windscreen :lol:
> 
> They have actually shot themselves in the foot by confirming that it happens in all Coupe and Roadsters as this just strengthens my case. I have written back to them telling them this and asking them why on my service paperwork from the repair does it make reference to a 'fault' and why was a 'repair' necessary if they are saying this is normal.
> 
> I expected to be told to go away but their defence thus far really is beyond poor.


I have situations where there has been no actual frost on the windows to defrost though the air temperature has been below zero and the windows still won't move. It is the water that is retained in the lower rubber seal that is frozen to the glass. If there was a thick layer of ice on the window then fair enough defrost this.


----------



## ZephyR2

Alan Sl said:


> I have situations where there has been no actual frost on the windows to defrost though the air temperature has been below zero and the windows still won't move. It is the water that is retained in the lower rubber seal that is frozen to the glass. If there was a thick layer of ice on the window then fair enough defrost this.


Exactly that happened to me a couple of days ago. Not a hint of frost on the windows but seals frozen up.


----------



## brittan

ZephyR2 said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have situations where there has been no actual frost on the windows to defrost though the air temperature has been below zero and the windows still won't move. It is the water that is retained in the lower rubber seal that is frozen to the glass. If there was a thick layer of ice on the window then fair enough defrost this.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly that happened to me a couple of days ago. Not a hint of frost on the windows but seals frozen up.
Click to expand...

That's why I experimented with soaking the furry face of the seal with Fabsil to prevent the seal from absorbing water.


----------



## bonkeydave

I received a phone call from audi liverpool who promised me the service manager would ring monday - alas still waiting.

Audi UK rung yesterday after my email ( still heard nothing from my phone complaint early december ).... Anyway explained all to the woman who asked if the car was leased, i responded yes with Volkswagen Group... She took all my issues and has escalated it to a quality manager or someone one who will get back in touch with me within 48 hours.

Few hours later Volkswagen Group finance rung me, i did say nothing to do with me..... Anyway we spoke and she said about closing the lease etc however if they dont get enough money for the car etc i have to pay the difference. You can imagine my response and have stated i will not be out of pocket etc and i would want my initial 3 months up front refunding pro rata....

Anyway its been logged as a fault and someone will get in touch with me.

I can see from this course of events Audi have tried to pass the book to the finance company straight away, can see from other peoples responses similar.

I told both VAG and Audi all i want is a car thats fits for purpose for 12 months of the year, not 9 months not 11 months 2 weeks.... A whole 52 weeks of the year...

Alas i think i am going to be banging my head against the wall, however i refuse to take no for an answer and will keep hassling for the next 14 months if i have to ( left on 3 year lease )

tad frustrated

dave


----------



## mark_tts

This is the reply i received today from Audi UK. I'm going to ask what specifically they would do, but it sounds like it would be the window drop fix.



> Dear xxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for contacting Audi UK regarding the issue you are experiencing with the windows freezing in your Audi TT.
> 
> I was naturally concerned to learn of the issues outlined in your email and I can understand the disappointment that this may cause. A small number of new TT customers have reported issues when opening and closing the car's doors, mainly in the morning after a hard frost.
> 
> The issue involves the windows freezing in their uppermost position. This means the door cannot be opened or shut because the window is too high. De-icer can be used to release the window, however, a window adjustment can be carried out at your local Audi Centre.
> 
> To find your nearest centre and their contact details, please visit http://www.audi.co.uk.
> 
> If you have any questions or require further assistance please contact me on the details below.
> 
> Kind regards


----------



## bonkeydave

Let's see what this window drop fix brings to the table... if Audi liverpool ever ring me baack


----------



## Rumney

bonkeydave said:


> Let's see what this window drop fix brings to the table... if Audi liverpool ever ring me baack


Has been tried (see previous posts in his thread) and failed - complete waste of time. Incidentally the email reply from Audi UK is verbatim to what I received - seems like a proforma reply to placate us until the weather changes :?


----------



## 17GZK

Just left my wife's 2017 TT with the dealer, they are checking the seals.
2017 models have a 'modified seal' - still gives the same problem though.
They are going to check if 'correctly fitted' - but if the seals are 'correct' there's nothing they can do.
Advice is - keep deicer in the boot, so you can get to it without opening the doors .... :lol: 
He told us A7s and sports A5s also freeze up.

My second question was about removing the fuses, as only way to reset the relay which protects the window motor.
Should the relay reset itself?
Answer "no you do have to remove and then replace the fuse/s in the glove box".
.... For this task all you need is a torch and the fuse puller - conveniently stored ... in the lid of the engine fusebox ... under the bonnet.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

That'll be an nice job to look forward to on that freezing morning, about to go to work ....

At which point my wife asked "shouldn't the (slick) salesman have mentioned this ongoing problem whilst extracting £25k from us and am I expected to root about under the bonnet if I'm on my own, away from home, one dark, cold, night"

I spoke to Audi UK and they like everyone who has this problem to let them know, they log it and are trying to amass enough complaints to influence Audi into doing something that solves the freezing.
The other thing is call Audi assit out when it happens (if you can stand the wait) they might get a bit fed up if we all do that.

Roll on spring!


----------



## debonair

I've had an email back from Claire at WhatCar, she is going to send my case to Audi.

In the meantime, the Head of Business at my dealer has contacted me to tell me he is reviewing the matter and will come back to me close of business on Tuesday next week.

For those of you who have your car on finance, Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act will be your friend if you wanted to pursue the matter as this provides protection for faulty goods. This is the same Act which covers credit card purchases over £100.


----------



## 17GZK

Following earlier post -
Spoke to service manager at dealership.
They want to keep the car longer.
He tells me Audi have issued a video to dealers for 'adjusting' the seal & window mechanism.
My wife's 2017 car was not set up as the video and they were repositioning the parts.
He couldn't say if it would cure the freezing ........ the next frosty morning will be the test.
They'd done one side and were working on the other.

May, of course, be an Audi 'keep the customer happy'* line .... but I've spoken to him a couple of times and think he's a decent guy so tend (want?) to believe him.

_*(What I call a keep customer happy line, in Audi-speak is "A customer perception and experience enhancement")_


----------



## 17GZK

Saturday ... update ....

Collected car, tried lowering & raising the windows and there's some change that might be promising ....

Before going in when we dropped and lifted the windows both showed a wiped clean vertical section in the centre 200mm, with moisture droplets either side. Looked like tight seal pressure on the glass over that length.
Now the moisture is light and even across the full width of the windows - I hope this indicates a lesser, but even, pressure from the seal.

Weather forecast is colder next week ..... we'll see if it's improved the freezing windows .....


----------



## Rumney

17GZK said:


> Saturday ... update ....
> 
> Collected car, tried lowering & raising the windows and there's some change that might be promising ....
> 
> Before going in when we dropped and lifted the windows both showed a wiped clean vertical section in the centre 200mm, with moisture droplets either side. Looked like tight seal pressure on the glass over that length.
> Now the moisture is light and even across the full width of the windows - I hope this indicates a lesser, but even, pressure from the seal.
> 
> Weather forecast is colder next week ..... we'll see if it's improved the freezing windows .....


I know that you will but please keep us updated once the frost hits


----------



## mark_tts

i got a reply from audi to my question about 'the fix'.



> Thank you for responding to my previous email.
> 
> I believe the issue is caused by the moisture in the air freezing within the seal, however without physically inspecting the vehicle I am not able to confirm.
> 
> Our Audi Technicians will be able to advise you further on the fix.
> 
> In order for us to be able to investigate this further, we would require that an Approved Audi Centre carries out an inspection of the vehicle. This is to ensure that the issue is diagnosed correctly and that the appropriate advice is offered.
> 
> This will also allow us to liaise directly with the centre and if necessary, offer any additional support.
> 
> Contact details for all Audi Centres can be found via the link below:
> 
> www.audi.co.uk/locate-a-centre
> 
> If you have any questions or require any further assistance, please contact us on 0800 699 888.
> 
> Thank you for contacting Audi UK.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Is it normal for there to be a gap between the window and the external door seal which would allow water to run down inside the door? The gap is more noticeable towards the door handle end of the seal, I guess the water must be trapped inside the door and drained out?


----------



## debonair

My dealer is investigating with Audi after receiving my letter telling them I was rejecting the car due to not being able to close or lock the doors in the cold. They are providing me with a loan car to use while they complete their investigation.

Meanwhile Claire at WhatCar is liaising with Audi about my case.

So now I wait.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

debonair said:


> My dealer is investigating with Audi after receiving my letter telling them I was rejecting the car due to not being able to close or lock the doors in the cold. They are providing me with a loan car to use while they complete their investigation.
> 
> Meanwhile Claire at WhatCar is liaising with Audi about my case.
> 
> So now I wait.


strong stance. keep us updated on it. hope the loan car isn't Nottm's usual entry level A1 manual they make me drive!


----------



## ZephyR2

debonair said:


> My dealer is investigating with Audi after receiving my letter telling them I was rejecting the car due to not being able to close or lock the doors in the cold. They are providing me with a loan car to use while they complete their investigation.
> 
> Meanwhile Claire at WhatCar is liaising with Audi about my case.
> 
> So now I wait.


Good for you! At least they seem to be taking it seriously now. Difficult to see how they will carry out their investigations unless they have access to a car sized freezer.


----------



## cdb

debonair said:


> My dealer is investigating with Audi after receiving my letter telling them I was rejecting the car due to not being able to close or lock the doors in the cold. They are providing me with a loan car to use while they complete their investigation.
> 
> Meanwhile Claire at WhatCar is liaising with Audi about my case.
> 
> So now I wait.


Nice one Debonair...keep us informed.

1) How long have you had the car and is there a time limit after which you can't reject?

2) Any difference / feasibility of rejecting between if you purchased on finance or purchased for cash paying deposit on credit card?

Thank you.


----------



## debonair

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> strong stance. keep us updated on it. hope the loan car isn't Nottm's usual entry level A1 manual they make me drive!


I just don't think it's acceptable when you have shelled out circa £40k for a car. I don't think it's actually acceptable on any car, regardless of value. Being able to close and lock the doors on a car goes without saying and not being able to is a safety issue which I'm not prepared to accept. I asked my dealer how he would feel if it were his wife or daughter in this position and at that point he offered me a loan car, which speaks volumes.



cdb said:


> Nice one Debonair...keep us informed.
> 
> 1) How long have you had the car and is there a time limit after which you can't reject?
> 
> 2) Any difference / feasibility of rejecting between if you purchased on finance or purchased for cash paying deposit on credit card?
> 
> Thank you.


I've had my car about 5 days short of 6 months now. You can claim under the Consumer Rights Act any time up to 6 years however it is significantly harder to do so after 6 months have passed. So I'm in a good position hopefully.

If you buy on finance you are also protected by the Consumer Credit Act but if you took a personal loan or paid cash you get no protection. Unless you paid your deposit or any part of the car payment over £100 on a credit card, in which case the Consumer Credit Act kicks in again


----------



## bainsyboy

I washed the car Monday. Still water on the windows when I lower and raise them, it just never seems to dry out.


----------



## Pat27

Mines the same, and I am asking Audi to replace the 'cut seals' as it has not cured the freezing windows and like yourself if appears to have made 'water retention' worse.


----------



## bainsyboy

Luckily mine has never frozen, but rally good though is it. Imagine getting back from a long haul holiday and trying to get in to the car at the car park only to find that you can't


----------



## ZephyR2

bainsyboy said:


> Luckily mine has never frozen, but rally good though is it. Imagine getting back from a long haul holiday and trying to get in to the car at the car park only to find that you can't


No problem just follow the advice given by Audi and pour some hot water over the window seals.

Oh, no, you can't ...... cos you're in the middle of an airport car park. :roll:


----------



## Pat27

If I slip on the frozen overspill of water can I sue Audi's Health & Safety department


----------



## forthay

ZephyR2 said:


> bainsyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily mine has never frozen, but rally good though is it. Imagine getting back from a long haul holiday and trying to get in to the car at the car park only to find that you can't
> 
> 
> 
> No problem just follow the advice given by Audi and pour some hot water over the window seals.
> 
> Oh, no, you can't ...... cos you're in the middle of an airport car park. :roll:
Click to expand...

The Audi master tech told me under no circumstances pour warm/hot water to get the window open.

I wish they'd make their mind up :roll:


----------



## 17GZK

Update from last Friday's "seal adjustment" at the dealers.....
Froze last night after rain in the evening - recipe for stuck windows ....

It was quite a severe test, the doors themselves were stuck as well!

Yes, the windows were still stuck - so tried deicer on one side - two doses - no effect at all.
Warm (not hot) water on t'other - cleared the window.
I hate mixing cold glass and water.

We did notice quite a 'click' from the channels in the plastic quadrant by the mirrors at the front of the windows as the drop went, so that short vertical section was still frozen.

We also realised that the window does 'flex' whilst trying to drop - if you're quick and careful you can shut he door at that point and avoid the trip out / fuse removal farce.

So, looks like a warm bath for the seal on frozen mornings - ok if we've access to a hot tap but how do we avoid coming out of,say, a pub late on a cold night and it's frozen?? :x

Oh, I know - we leave the TT at home and go in my Navara .... :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Actually coming out the pub is probably one of the instances when you could readily obtain a stream of hot water. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkeydave

Had a phone call this morning from audi.....

Call never went well.....

My choices :

a) Fight with VAG to cancel lease which means i will be out of pocket

Thats it lol

Basically told me Audi Germany have said there is no issue and are wiping there hands of it.

Official statement is warm the car up !!!... Thats great got to get in the thing in the first place of which the window freezers...... Bit of a joke really

Have been told by Audi UK to Complain to the motor ombudsman, might as well try this however i know its a waste of time however might cheer me up a little.

Told Audi Customer service that they have not lost a customer when my lease is up next year, there customer service is a joke.....

Alas thats it, however i will still continue to complain on twitter....

Any one have anything back from WhatCar ?


----------



## 17GZK

Anybody good with a camera?

Earlier this year I was told about a problem with poor servicing on a 10 month old BMW motorcycle.
The owner filmed the loose rear wheel problem and the roadside repair - then put it on you tube.

13,000 hits later he got a 'phone call from the Mottarrad dealer concerned asking what they could do to get him to take it off ....!

If nothing else it would warn potential TT buyers of the inconvenience.


----------



## debonair

bonkeydave said:


> Had a phone call this morning from audi.....
> 
> Call never went well.....
> 
> My choices :
> 
> a) Fight with VAG to cancel lease which means i will be out of pocket
> 
> Thats it lol
> 
> Basically told me Audi Germany have said there is no issue and are wiping there hands of it.
> 
> Official statement is warm the car up !!!... Thats great got to get in the thing in the first place of which the window freezers...... Bit of a joke really
> 
> Have been told by Audi UK to Complain to the motor ombudsman, might as well try this however i know its a waste of time however might cheer me up a little.
> 
> Told Audi Customer service that they have not lost a customer when my lease is up next year, there customer service is a joke.....
> 
> Alas thats it, however i will still continue to complain on twitter....
> 
> Any one have anything back from WhatCar ?


The Motor Ombudsman will only deal with cases up to £10k so it depends on what you are claiming for as to whether they will be able to help.

My dealer has agreed to buy my car back off me without any financial loss to me, on the contrary in fact, I'll be in a very much better position than I was before I bought the car. They have made it clear however that they are not accepting my rejection of the car, their offer is merely a goodwill gesture. Of course we all know it's the same thing and they are just covering their backsides but it's a huge result for me, far better than I expected in both that things didn't get at all ugly with the dealer and that the offer they have given me way exceeds what I was expecting.

Claire at WhatCar may have assisted in reaching this outcome, she wrote to Audi's Press Office about my case. She has also said that she is continuing to press Audi on the matter due to so many people being affected by the issue.

So the TTS will be gone in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Shug750S

debonair said:


> bonkeydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a phone call this morning from audi.....
> 
> Call never went well.....
> 
> My choices :
> 
> a) Fight with VAG to cancel lease which means i will be out of pocket
> 
> Thats it lol
> 
> Basically told me Audi Germany have said there is no issue and are wiping there hands of it.
> 
> Official statement is warm the car up !!!... Thats great got to get in the thing in the first place of which the window freezers...... Bit of a joke really
> 
> Have been told by Audi UK to Complain to the motor ombudsman, might as well try this however i know its a waste of time however might cheer me up a little.
> 
> Told Audi Customer service that they have not lost a customer when my lease is up next year, there customer service is a joke.....
> 
> Alas thats it, however i will still continue to complain on twitter....
> 
> Any one have anything back from WhatCar ?
> 
> 
> 
> The Motor Ombudsman will only deal with cases up to £10k so it depends on what you are claiming for as to whether they will be able to help.
> 
> My dealer has agreed to buy my car back off me without any financial loss to me, on the contrary in fact, I'll be in a very much better position than I was before I bought the car. They have made it clear however that they are not accepting my rejection of the car, their offer is merely a goodwill gesture. Of course we all know it's the same thing and they are just covering their backsides but it's a huge result for me, far better than I expected in both that things didn't get at all ugly with the dealer and that the offer they have given me way exceeds what I was expecting.
> 
> Claire at WhatCar may have assisted in reaching this outcome, she wrote to Audi's Press Office about my case. She has also said that she is continuing to press Audi on the matter due to so many people being affected by the issue.
> 
> So the TTS will be gone in the next couple of weeks
Click to expand...

What car next then?


----------



## Venom7000

I hear ya. TT is such a baby when it comes to frost.
I found out that durng these seasons gas stations sell "mirror defrosters" in a squirt bottles. Just spray some of it down where the window and door meet (rubber part). Use generous amounts. Let it settle for a minute or two. And the window will be mobile again. Allowing you to close the door properly. Works every time thank god! 

P.s- how did you guys manage to make over 220 posts for such an easy problem? No wonder many other threads recieve minimum attention when ones such as these always resurface in top 5. :lol:


----------



## debonair

Shug750S said:


> What car next then?


I test drove an A45 AMG at the weekend and hated it :? Then I thought about a Golf R and decided against it as I just didn't think I'd be happy with it. So I have decided to go back to the old faithful MINI, of which I've had loads over the years, and am buying a new stock JCW. Better spec than my last one and in the exact colour I wanted so I'm a happy bunny


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

debonair said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> 
> What car next then?
> 
> 
> 
> I test drove an A45 AMG at the weekend and hated it :? Then I thought about a Golf R and decided against it as I just didn't think I'd be happy with it. So I have decided to go back to the old faithful MINI, of which I've had loads over the years, and am buying a new stock JCW. Better spec than my last one and in the exact colour I wanted so I'm a happy bunny
Click to expand...

So Audi Nottingham agreed to buy the car back? Surprising. Sour end to TTS ownership. Although Nottm do seem to action things when escalated. They refunded my service costs back in full recently.

Dont Minis have frameless windows too? Cant say i'd be excited to switch to a Mini but each to their own - sure it will be great. The new Golf R with the digital dials looks and sounds great and for the cost is decent value. For all the TTS' downfalls i still love the look of the car, the S-tronic gearbox is amazing and quattro drive is brilliant. Its easy to be put off by this forum but overall its still a great car - just not perfect. I'm not sure any car is.

Hopefully Audi will take notice of this window issue though, they cannot ignore it exists. A YouTube video with many views may help if someone could do it.

Enjoy the Mini - post a pic when its delivered? I saw your TTS at the dealer and even though i drive a TTS it turned my head - great colour.


----------



## debonair

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> So Audi Nottingham agreed to buy the car back? Surprising. Sour end to TTS ownership. Although Nottm do seem to action things when escalated. They refunded my service costs back in full recently.
> 
> Dont Minis have frameless windows too? Cant say i'd be excited to switch to a Mini but each to their own - sure it will be great. The new Golf R with the digital dials looks and sounds great and for the cost is decent value. For all the TTS' downfalls i still love the look of the car, the S-tronic gearbox is amazing and quattro drive is brilliant. Its easy to be put off by this forum but overall its still a great car - just not perfect. I'm not sure any car is.
> 
> Hopefully Audi will take notice of this window issue though, they cannot ignore it exists. A YouTube video with many views may help if someone could do it.
> 
> Enjoy the Mini - post a pic when its delivered? I saw your TTS at the dealer and even though i drive a TTS it turned my head - great colour.


I didn't buy from Nottingham, I bought from Lincoln who, to be fair have been great overall. Any mistakes/issues they have resolved impeccably, unlike Nottingham who have been appalling in every way, even when escalated. The Service Manager at Nottingham told me to contact him personally in the future due to problems I had experienced while my car was with them. I contacted him last week with a query about something and guess what? I have been completely ignored. In my experience they are utterly useless in every way. Lincoln have been great in sorting things, I'm really pleased with how things have turned out and they have been more than generous with their settlement.

MINI's have frameless windows, yes, but BMW have got it right. Having owned several MINI's with frameless windows over the years I have never had a single issue with them, no matter what the weather. They are great cars and I loved my last JCW so I know it won't disappoint. Yes it's missing a few bits the TT has but there are also a few bits the TT didn't have that the JCW will. You can't really compare the 2 cars anyway, they are completely different. I did think about the Golf R but there were too many similarities to the TT, like the digital dials etc and I was worried I would feel like I was in a plainer version of a TT which just wouldn't cut it for me. That said, when I was at Mercedes at the weekend and I'd told the sales chap that the A45 wasn't for me, he told me to go and buy a Golf R!

I can post a pic of the JCW yes, should be in a week or so when I get it.


----------



## Shug750S

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> The new Golf R with the digital dials looks and sounds great and for the cost is decent value. For all the TTS' downfalls i still love the look of the car, the S-tronic gearbox is amazing and quattro drive is brilliant.


That's why I bought the FL Golf R... 8)

310 ps and dsg (same MQB chassis etc as TTS) and same haldex, just called 4-motion rather than Quattro, pretty loaded - ACC, DCC, folding mirrors, climate, rear tints, most extras as standard, and active dash, for a tad over £30k with discounts / Dealer contribution

Sleeper car in normal mode, but put it in race and FUN...


----------



## Rumney

Frost back again on night of Tuesday 30th January - left the house at 0600 - couldn't get into the car again. Tried hot (warm) water, credit card etc. but with no luck - completely unable to open either door on my TT Roadster.

Thank heaven my wife has a BMW X3 and after much begging I managed to borrow it - leaving her to catch the bus ( no bus route to my work).

This really is beyond a joke [smiley=bigcry.gif] What's the use of a £30-40k car if you can't use it in a UK winter.

When are Audi going to take this fault seriously!!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

boil the kettle and pour it over - if it shatters tell audi you did what they said and it was warm water.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Strangely I left my 2015 TT in for the seat trim fix and Audi have told me that they are replacing the window seals and door panels under warranty, are there revised parts?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

gAgNiCk said:


> Strangely I left my 2015 TT in for the seat trim fix and Audi have told me that they are replacing the window seals and door panels under warranty, are there revised parts?


i was told the same when i took mine in as the rubber really squeaked. it still does but not as badly. One of the bugs on my car.


----------



## J400uk

Anyone found after having this problem and the 'fix' it's left the windows quite rattly? I seem to be noticing more noise driving about and it goes away as soon as I put the windows down.


----------



## Arbalest

With this recent cold spell I have had the usual frozen window problem. Would be interested to know whether anything has come from the involvement of What Car on this issue. Have those forum members (such as forthay, bonkeydave and others) who were liaising with Claire at What Car had any feedback? Has anything appeared in the What Car magazine on this subject? Have any members who have had the seal or widow adjustment fixes found that their window problem has been solved during the latest cold spell?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Arbalest said:


> With this recent cold spell I have had the usual frozen window problem. Would be interested to know whether anything has come from the involvement of What Car on this issue. Have those forum members (such as forthay, bonkeydave and others) who were liaising with Claire at What Car had any feedback? Has anything appeared in the What Car magazine on this subject? Have any members who have had the seal or widow adjustment fixes found that their window problem has been solved during the latest cold spell?


Can we get a video posted on youtube? I think that would help - the more views the better.


----------



## Sarah-N-TTS

Only had my car 2 weeks and experienced frozen window issue this morning, I actually slammed the door shut won't do that again now I know what the problem is... I've gone from loving it.. to thinking have I brought a car thats will annoy me. Called my local dealer who said they'd take a look so is going in on Friday. Frost expected again tomorrow so will try the pushing the window technique before attempting to open the door!!


----------



## tonksy26

I do have only had the car 3 weeks and today I experienced my first dealings with this problem. Couldn't shut the passenger door for a good 3-4 minutes. Even then both windows made wind noise whilst driving indicating the windows weren't shut properly.

Is there somewhere specific to report this problem to prove to audi that's its a big big problem.


----------



## Hoggy

tonksy26 said:


> Is there somewhere specific to report this problem to prove to audi that's its a big big problem.


Audi (UK) 
Customer Service 
PO Box 400 
Walsall 
WS5 4XX

Tel: 0800 699888

Hoggy.


----------



## mark_tts

i got a reply from claire at what car after emailing her my details.

she told me that she's still waiting on a response from audi but said it was good to have more examples of the problem. the more folk that send her details the better.

the ticket to reference and her contact details are earlier in the thread

regards,

mark


----------



## delta16

Defo get a video up on YouTube along with decent description and lots of key words. Plaster around every audi forum and Facebook. Maybe contact autoexpress also.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600

Well well well. My windows froze this morning! Passenger side OK driver side wouldn't budge. Heated the car up, pulled window switch nothing.

Then l stopped the engine, started the engine, pulled the window switch all fine.


----------



## Edinburra

Had same problem today, used the credit card de-icer fix and no problem. However should not have to do this ever in the UK.


----------



## keithS

Yesterday, 6am, -2C, car not moved for a couple of days so well frozen.

1 jug of warm water poured over window before opening door, simples.


----------



## debonair

Sarah-N-TTS said:


> I've gone from loving it.. to thinking have I brought a car thats will annoy me.


Those were my exact thoughts when it happened to me. The frozen window issue was the reason I rejected the car and the reason why I no longer have it.


----------



## ZephyR2

keithS said:


> Yesterday, 6am, -2C, car not moved for a couple of days so well frozen.
> 
> 1 jug of warm water poured over window before opening door, simples.


Found the jug of warm water method a bit hit and miss. For me the most reliable method is to spray some deicer along the top seals and then using a table knife work my way along the bottom seal to open up and spray deicer inside.
Yes it works - but no one else in my road has to carry out this farce every time there's a hint of frost. :x


----------



## tom_mclaren

-3.5c this morning, passenger window only just moved enough to get in - and it took a couple of hard slams to close the door! Hope this is a one-off...


----------



## KevC

The warm water method works for me but the other morning after accidentally pulling the door before the window had dropped I found another fix for that situation.

If the door is open with the window still fully up, you have a lot more movement in the glass to move it side to side and crack the ice below the seal line as it's no longer restricted by the door 'frame'. After doing that the window dropped first time on the switch.


----------



## dids66

Im not sure i want to be running a knife along my door seal !


----------



## tt3600

Never remember this being an issue with the mk2. Yeah windows wouldn't move down via the switch but at least l could shut the door.


----------



## antmanbTT

I've had my car 2-3 weeks. It was -3.5C in Manchester first thing yesterday - opened the door without a problem (the window came down just enough to let it open but not as low as normal). Once open, the window motor was whirring and nothing was happening. I sprayed de-icer all over the window, left the door open and the car on and went spraying the rest of the windows too. By the time that was done, the window was down where it usually is, and the door shut and window went back no problem at all.


----------



## touchwood

Hi Have a look at my post of a couple of minutes ago please. An Audi factory fix is available, free parts, labour £248 at Exeter Audi. Ask your local dealer to match that.


----------



## Pat27

None of the 'Official' fixes appear to work !


----------



## jhoneyman

Why would we pay for a fix if they have acknowledged a fault?


----------



## brittan

touchwood said:


> Hi Have a look at my post of a couple of minutes ago please. An Audi factory fix is available, free parts, labour £248 at Exeter Audi. Ask your local dealer to match that.


See my reply to your other post.

Free parts?  Yes, the 'fix' doesn't use any!


----------



## bonkeydave

My car has been in audi since friday - i was having the door adjustment said fix getting done to it. Been to get my car before from liverpool audi and they have asked to keep the car for a few more days. They have received an email from Audi this morning from there technical department with some new type of seal ( a new part ) and what to do with it.

I did question is this the same seal fudge that was done last february however i was assured its a brand new type of seal with a new part number. Apparently i seem to have dropped on with timing and now am the guinea pig for this procedure.

Thats my update, will this fix things - who knows however to me its worth a try. Will get the car back thursday so hopefully we have a good frost again later in the week. I will then report back on findings and results.

Just an update to the ongoing saga ...

Dave


----------



## archieatkins

i have been following this thread with great interest as soon to get my first TT so looking out for any irritating "quirks".

firstly what do audi do for the cars in much colder climates like germany? the UK can't be the only place complaining about it can we?

secondly i have had a few jaguar convertibles and they all suffered from frozen doors, isn't it just something that you have to live with when you have frameless windows? I thought that was just the way they all were?


----------



## delta16

archieatkins said:


> i have been following this thread with great interest as soon to get my first TT so looking out for any irritating "quirks".
> 
> firstly what do audi do for the cars in much colder climates like germany? the UK can't be the only place complaining about it can we?
> 
> secondly i have had a few jaguar convertibles and they all suffered from frozen doors, isn't it just something that you have to live with when you have frameless windows? I thought that was just the way they all were?


As others have said it's not just the freezing weather it is the freezing weather along with the high humidity.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

bonkeydave said:


> My car has been in audi since friday - i was having the door adjustment said fix getting done to it. Been to get my car before from liverpool audi and they have asked to keep the car for a few more days. They have received an email from Audi this morning from there technical department with some new type of seal ( a new part ) and what to do with it.
> 
> I did question is this the same seal fudge that was done last february however i was assured its a brand new type of seal with a new part number. Apparently i seem to have dropped on with timing and now am the guinea pig for this procedure.
> 
> Thats my update, will this fix things - who knows however to me its worth a try. Will get the car back thursday so hopefully we have a good frost again later in the week. I will then report back on findings and results.
> 
> Just an update to the ongoing saga ...
> 
> Dave


Yes please keep us posted. I received a reply from Audi CS today telling me to contact my dealer where "....a window adjustment can be carried out...." 
My car is booked in for a service in 2 weeks so they could do it then. But if its that lowering the window a bit adjustment then I'm not interested. Also I don't want them taking my door cards off just to hack a bit off the current door seals.


----------



## bonkeydave

Sure will keep everyone posted.

Just to summarise :

I had the trimming of the seals done last February, made no difference

Door adjustment was done last Friday, can't comment if it worked as Audi liverpool still have my car.

The new proposed work is fitting of a new type of seal, don't think I have read anyone who has had this done as of yet. From conversations sat in Audi this afternoon with the service manager, this was a new fix from Audi's technical team and as I say complete luck that my car was there. However I have had 4 calls from Audi uk quality team over the last month, so you never know they could be experiencing pressure of complaints that has made audi look into this more. Now this could be complete crap however Audi liverpool know I will be back on the phone if this does not help. So have to be partially positive. All work getting done under warranty as it's only a 2016 plate car.

As I say fingers crossed we have a good few nights of frost over the next week so it can be tested.

Fingers crossed...

Thanks dave


----------



## Pat27

I had Audi fit complete new seals after the fix of ' cut seals' failed to work . This was done 3 weeks ago with what I was told was an updated seal and.....,the windows still freeze !


----------



## bonkeydave

Lol well you have to laugh I guess...

Spring is coming I guess is one outlook


----------



## Macca1969

I have had a TT on order since December and it's due for delivery in March. Does anyone think that all new factory order cars will also have the "new" seal or would Audi wait until each car has a problem and then deal with each one then?


----------



## forthay

Does anyone have the TPI and/or the new seal details.

I'm sure I saw it somewhere but of course now I need the details I cannot find the right thread/page.

Car is in tomorrow (Friday) and wanted to see what they had to say but not necessarily get it done.


----------



## The Architect

My TTS went into Southampton Audi yesterday to have the new seals fitted, fingers crossed it works.
I understand they do have a fix for the issue now but we will have to see. Southampton Audi have been great though
so I can't complain.


----------



## ZephyR2

The Architect said:


> My TTS went into Southampton Audi yesterday to have the new seals fitted, fingers crossed it works.
> I understand they do have a fix for the issue now but we will have to see. Southampton Audi have been great though
> so I can't complain.


Is it a door cards off job to fit them?


----------



## Arbalest

This apparent 'new seal fix' is rather mystifying because I received an email reply today from a Robert Ferguson at Audi UK
in response to my complaint about the frozen window problem. 
This reply was a word for word repetition of what others on this thread have received in the past including the paragraph 
" Customers are able to use de-icer to release the window. Alternatively a window adjustment can be carried out at an Audi Centre. After liaising with our Technical Support Team, I have been advised that there is currently no further update available from the Factory Specialist to help alleviate the Audi TT frozen window issue"
Absolutely no mention of a new seal that can be fitted?!
I also note on page 17 of this thread Pat 27 reports that the new seals do not solve the problem.
All very confusing.


----------



## bonkeydave

All I can do is repeat what Audi liverpool have told me, they have had my car now for a week. Did get a phone call Wednesday saying they needed a special tool to now fit window as they don't have one for this situation, one was being sent. Again no idea until I get my car back and we have some cold weather.

As soon as I have any feedback I will let people know.

For the time being I have an A6


----------



## forthay

Edinburgh Audi have no knowledge of these new seals. Anyone got any info, part numbers?


----------



## Shug750S

bonkeydave said:


> All I can do is repeat what Audi liverpool have told me, they have had my car now for a week. Did get a phone call Wednesday saying they needed a special tool to now fit window as they don't have one for this situation, one was being sent. Again no idea until I get my car back and we have some cold weather.
> 
> As soon as I have any feedback I will let people know.
> 
> For the time being I have an A6


Ask them for a picture of the 'special tool' so you can post it on here...


----------



## Pat27

Or one of these ?


----------



## Pukmeister

Is there a way to apply some rubber lubricant and softener product known as "Gummi Pflege" to the window and door seal rubbers?

You can get it from eBay/Amazon/Micks Garage websites for about £8 a bottle.


----------



## Arbalest

Gummi Pflege is good stuff and certainly helps prolong the life of your rubber seals. However it cannot help with this frozen window problem because the seals that cause the problem are within the door and can only be accessed by dismantling the door panels (cards). I have used Gummi on the window rubbers that are around the exterior of the windows (ie top and bottom) but this has made no difference to the window freezing problem.


----------



## brittan

The seal face that rubs on the window has a "furry" finish; a bit like flock wall paper or the inside of the glove box.


----------



## StevoH

I had a reply from Audi customer services today. They have told me to contact my local Audi garage and arrange to have the windows lowered and re-aligned. This is apparently the latest fix.


----------



## forthay

StevoH said:


> I had a reply from Audi customer services today. They have told me to contact my local Audi garage and arrange to have the windows lowered and re-aligned. This is apparently the latest fix.


I had this fix, it didn't work and has increased cabin noise (confirmed by Audi master technician). 

Personally I wouldnt bother.

The problem is the design of the seal and ice forming between the seal and window so it's hard to see any solution that doesn't involve newly designed seals.


----------



## StevoH

forthay said:


> StevoH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a reply from Audi customer services today. They have told me to contact my local Audi garage and arrange to have the windows lowered and re-aligned. This is apparently the latest fix.
> 
> 
> 
> I had this fix, it didn't work and has increased cabin noise (confirmed by Audi master technician).
> 
> Personally I would bother.
> 
> The problem is the design of the seal and ice forming between the seal and window so it's hard to see any solution that doesn't involve newly designed seals.
Click to expand...

Thanks. that's useful information. I'll have a re-think as I definitely do not want to increase the cabin noise.


----------



## Edinburra

I was told on Thursday last week, by Edinburgh Audi that there is no fix for this defect and that it is happening on the A/S 5 range as well, and basically I have to suck it up and use a de-icer and a credit card to release the windows. This it not what I expected with a motor car which costs as much as it does. I'm disappointed with the response.


----------



## dids66

I had a fix done in November, said they would take off the door cards and greased the seal with special grease which cost £80 a can and 2 hour's labour not to me i may say.It does not work the first cold night it was the same.


----------



## ZephyR2

I had a couple of phone calls from Audi CS last week. The upshot was that they didn't know about any new seals but the guy reckoned that CS were usually the last to know and that my dealer would be more up to date.
As I'm already booked in for a service soon he has arranged to my local dealer to offer me whatever the most recent remedy might be.
Unless its new seals I won't be bothering with any of the other half-baked fixes that they may offer.


----------



## 17GZK

We've more or less given up expecting Audi to find a solution to the frozen windows on my wife's car ....
BUT ....
Can Audi replace the tripping relay with a self resetting one?
That would mean we don't have to keep taking the fuses out to get the windows to work again if we forget and try to open the door without de-icing the drop. All we have to do is free the glass and wait for the windows to work.
Surely some bright spark (one at least must work for Audi) can come up with a 'smart' relay.
They could do a recall, fit the new relay and make some of us a bit happier.
"A customer experience enhancement" as they say in Audispeak. :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl

17GZK said:


> We've more or less given up expecting Audi to find a solution to the frozen windows on my wife's car ....
> BUT ....
> Can Audi replace the tripping relay with a self resetting one?
> That would mean we don't have to keep taking the fuses out to get the windows to work again if we forget and try to open the door without de-icing the drop. All we have to do is free the glass and wait for the windows to work.
> Surely some bright spark (one at least must work for Audi) can come up with a 'smart' relay.
> They could do a recall, fit the new relay and make some of us a bit happier.
> "A customer experience enhancement" as they say in Audispeak. :lol:


I think this would be a great idea, surely it cannot be that difficult to modify the relay.


----------



## Gren

17GZK said:


> We've more or less given up expecting Audi to find a solution to the frozen windows on my wife's car ....
> BUT ....
> Can Audi replace the tripping relay with a self resetting one?
> That would mean we don't have to keep taking the fuses out to get the windows to work again if we forget and try to open the door without de-icing the drop. All we have to do is free the glass and wait for the windows to work.
> Surely some bright spark (one at least must work for Audi) can come up with a 'smart' relay.
> They could do a recall, fit the new relay and make some of us a bit happier.
> "A customer experience enhancement" as they say in Audispeak. :lol:


I'm confused.... when my windows stick I just open the door and then once I've finished scraping I slam it shut. 10 minutes or so into my journey I find I'm able to use the windows again. I guess it just thaws out.

I've never touched the fuses or used anything to untick the seals etc.


----------



## steve_collier21

Just as a data point I can give a bit of recent experience. Last week I spent my annual XC skiing holiday in Norway (I live in southern Norway.) From the time I started driving, drove 400 km, to getting in the car a week later it was no warmer than -4C. In the week about 30 cm snow accumulated on the car. There was no window freeze. On the contrary, where I live it tends to cycle plus and minus so I regularly have the frozen window problem before my morning commute.

My conclusion is that it is the temperature cycling and the potential for moisture to run down into the door seal that is the problem rather than being cold per se. I keep a child's shatterproof ruler by my house and that releases the window with no trouble in seconds. Secondly, I always try a gentle tug on the handle first to see if the window is frozen, before actually opening the door. This way the repeated attempts are not triggered. These two actions means the problem is now only a minor inconvenience.


----------



## KevC

Gren said:


> I'm confused.... when my windows stick I just open the door and then once I've finished scraping I slam it shut. 10 minutes or so into my journey I find I'm able to use the windows again. I guess it just thaws out.
> 
> I've never touched the fuses or used anything to untick the seals etc.


Try flexing the window a bit before you shut the door. When it's open it's no longer being constrained by the 'frame' so you can move it a lot more to crack the ice below the seal and then you should be able to drop the window and shut the door properly. I tried that last week when I mistakenly pulled the door before the window had dropped and it worked fine.

I just do as per Steve above and don't open the door until the window drops as it should following a defrost with hot water and/or deicer.


----------



## AWDRobert

Mine to :? 
Being aware of the problem while approaching the car this morning, I was telling my daughter to "wait", (to late) she opened the door without the window dropping. I could hear the motor attempting to drop, three times, then nothing. On driver side I pushed slightly the window and swiped a card so it dropped when I pulled the door handle. I went back to passenger door, swiped the card, and pushed the window down knob but nothing. I decided to slightly bend the window and this way I managed to close the door. After 25mins of driving, by the time we got to school I was telling her not to slam the door after she gets off, because I will come to flex the window and close it, but when she opened the door the window dropped normally.
There were -2C, and a little snow.
By the way, my Subaru Outback also has frameless window and in 12 years of ownership nothing similar happened. It is true that the opening of the door does not involve window drop.


----------



## 17GZK

I'm interested in the posts re leaving a car 25 mins and then window works. (Doesn't seem to apply to our late 2017 car.)
That implies the relay does reset itself.... eventually .....  
Anyone out there informed enough to confirm that?

I spoke to customer service at Audi UK and they didn't think it reset given time.
(Actually they didn't know much about it at all!)
Maybe the ones that work without fuse juggling have a faulty relay which doesn't trip?

I don't like the idea of slamming the door shut with the window stuck in the high position - it overlaps the seals by nearly 10 mm - that must really strain the whole setup. May even break the glass.

I do agree that the problem is simply water in the seal then freezing so constant, dry, cold days are probably ok.
The workshop manager at the Audi dealers who tried to fix it with "seal adjustment" before Christmas said the seal was soft and expanded when it froze which made the situation worse by pressing even harder against the glass!

Nearly Spring, get throught next week (cold forecast) and celebrate Audi-style, by opening the car doors!!


----------



## debonair

My TTS, built April 2017, never had any issues as far as the relay, fuses etc went. Yes the windows and doors got stuck every time there was a frost but on all the occasions it happened, the windows always eventually worked again of their own accord without any kind of intervention. After the window motor had tried to open the windows and failed as they were frozen, the windows would just work again by themselves, anywhere between 5 minutes and 45 minutes later.


----------



## KevC

I don't think it's resetting.

The door is opened forcibly with the glass still up and then people are running the engine and heaters etc and driving off with the door shut but the glass outside of the frame. After a time the car warms up enough to melt the ice in the seal and then the window can be dropped as you normally would then raised to the closed position.


----------



## bonkeydave

My car has apparently been fixed, just waiting for them to swap car out. VAG finance have been in touch and emailed a long nice email with this snippet in it :

Liverpool Audi have advised me they have replaced two seals and believe the issue with the window function you were experiencing is now resolved. I am pleased to hear the issue seems to be resolved and the retailer has kept you mobile in an Audi A6 whilst your TT has been in with them.

Looking at the weather reports for next week in the UK its going to be mighty cold.....

The big test will come next week....


----------



## Arbalest

Hope the fix works, both for your sake and the rest of us struggling with this problem. Please keep us updated with your experiences in the cold weather and also whether there is any sign of damage to the car's interior where the work has been carried out. Also is there any reference number or TPI in relation to the fix that has been carried out. I think, like me, you were one of the people who e-mailed Claire at WhatCar on the frozen window problem; so whether this fix works or not it might be an idea to update her with the outcome once you have had a chance to test it in cold weather.


----------



## The Architect

I have just spoken with Audi Southampton and they are fitting the new seals today. They are going to keep it for a few extra days to test it when its cold enough. Next week looks cold enough. Fingers crossed. I will update everybody if it works.
I have to say though Audi Southampton have been superb so far.  
I am not sure to be honest that I had the same issue as everybody on this thread as the window dropped and the door wouldn't shut and however long you left it or slammed it, it wasn't going to close.


----------



## Arbalest

The Architect said:


> I am not sure to be honest that I had the same issue as everybody on this thread as the window dropped and the door wouldn't shut and however long you left it or slammed it, it wasn't going to close.


Hope the fix works for you, but am not sure that new seals will solve your problem if you say that the window does drop in freezing conditions. What is it that seems to be preventing the door from closing if it is not the top of the undropped window butting against the upper door frame rubber seal. The new replacement seals sit within the door and cannot surely affect the closing of the door if the window has dropped.


----------



## bonkeydave

just picked my car up, i have uploaded the parts list.

Sure someone can verify and say whether this is indeed new or something thats been done in the past. Again all i can do is pass on what i have been told.

Its going to be cold next week in the UK so i guess thats the big test

thanks

dave


----------



## brittan

I have previously bought one of the seals and that has part number: V8S0 837 478 B

The suffix letter D on the part numbers of your seals indicates a later version of the part.

Previous 'fixes' have included removing one part of the existing slot seal and a window adjustment that sometimes seems to have been a separate 'fix' applied after the seal removal didn't fix anything.

It looks like this 'fi'x combines the window adjustment with an updated seal.

There mat be some indication of whether this fix works from a simple water test. After washing the car or after rain, dry the window and then cycle the window down and then up. Is the window wet when it comes back up?


----------



## bonkeydave

Reasonable frost this morning in the NW of England, came out to the car and seen the ice all over the car. Window did fine was surprised however they where not that icy compared to the windscreen ( sometimes depends on way wind is blowing to how icy things get). The weather has certainly dropped last night and is meant to be dropping further, it was about -2 when i came out however its pretty nice last few days so not as much damp in the air. I will post updates over the next few days, if i see a really hard frost i will take a small video and post it...

As a sceptic, still not convinced however have to stay positive as i want a TTS now - only 1 year to go till my lease is up.

thanks

dave


----------



## Reasty

Up untill now my TTS has been garaged over night but i moved house last saturday so the car is now outside,this morning was the first time i came out to a reasonably hard frost on all surfaces,but to my surprise as i pushed the unlock button both windows dropped as they should,drivers door opened ok and shut ok,im not saying my car dosn't have this problem im just saying we had a hard frost lastnight and my car was ok this morning. :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2

Mine opened this morning without problems even though the screen was covered in frost. It all depends upon how damp it's been over the preceding few days. It's been very dry of late - hence no problems. 
So not a good test really.


----------



## Reasty

well its supposed to be -5 tonight where i live so tommorow maybe i wont be so lucky.


----------



## KevC

Reasty said:


> but to my surprise as i pushed the unlock button both windows dropped as they should


Is that a convertible thing? When I unlock my coupe the windows don't move unless I pull the handle.


----------



## bonkeydave

ZephyR2 - completely agree not a great test this morning as i said the same; its been pretty dry. Just trying to keep people updated as a few where interested to see if these " new seals " made any difference.

I am not far from wigan / st helens and am pretty rural in the hills, lets see how the next week goes. Knowing my luck spring will be here and back into the warmer weather


----------



## Reasty

KevC said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> but to my surprise as i pushed the unlock button both windows dropped as they should
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a convertible thing? When I unlock my coupe the windows don't move unless I pull the handle.
Click to expand...

it must be yes if your coupe dosn't do this.


----------



## Rumney

Reasty said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> but to my surprise as i pushed the unlock button both windows dropped as they should
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a convertible thing? When I unlock my coupe the windows don't move unless I pull the handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it must be yes if your coupe dosn't do this.
Click to expand...

Agreed - in my 17 plated convertible as soon as I unlock (before I touch either door handle) the windows drop slightly - or not if they are frozen :?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Even I might get to test the iced door theory next week! Not sure which car to drive, TTS with Quattro or i10 just in case someone slides into my pride and joy!! :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Rumney said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> but to my surprise as i pushed the unlock button both windows dropped as they should
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a convertible thing? When I unlock my coupe the windows don't move unless I pull the handle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it must be yes if your coupe dosn't do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed - in my 17 plated convertible as soon as I unlock (before I touch either door handle) the windows drop slightly - or not if they are frozen :?
Click to expand...

Yes my roadster does the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM

Bought some Car Plan Pre-icer spray.Its thicker than de-icer as is for use before frost.Going to give it a spray in the door seals.


----------



## tt3600

-2 this morning snow covered car. Opened and closed the doors no problem.

Seems frost is what appears to be a causing a 'sticky' problem.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yep. Two inches of snow on the car including the windows and opened no problem. Because it's bee dry of late and there was no water down inside the seal to freeze up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony9952

First time issue with windows after a year of ownership.
Managed to move forward edge of window to shut door, after using credit card to free seal.
Normal use followed.
Is there any easy way of resetting system with door open, rather than using force to close door.


----------



## Hoggy

Tony9952 said:


> Is there any easy way of resetting system with door open, rather than using force to close door.


Hi, From a post in this Topic.

_Start the car, then use a house key etc and click the the latch in the door twice, this tricks the car in thinking the door is shut, Then pull the door internal release to unlock the door and then you can use the electric windows.

He told me that when you open the door the mechanism lowers the window, the shuts the power to the electric window until you fully close the door.

Also said I should use deicer, and spray it along the lower glass seal._

Hoggy.


----------



## Reasty

-6 this morning and car completely frozen solid,luckily i had pre empted it and went out 20 minutes earlier than i usually would,poured luke warm water on the windows and 5 minutes later managed to get in the car,only issue is i bet it will be frozen again later when i go home as now the door is full of water


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

I've heard that hand gel sanitiser works as contains alcohol. so rub it over the rubber seals.


----------



## StevoH

-6 this morning. Door window frozen so had to use de-icer to free it. Brought the de-icer into the office with me as I am sure the car will have frozen windows when I leave to night.


----------



## ROBH49

Build yourself a garage problem solved. Only extracting the urine, [smiley=bomb.gif] had this issue with my MK2 RS when I would leave the car out of a night in the winter used the warm water method and it always worked for me.


----------



## stumardy

I've never had this problem and we have had some bad snow. maybe its just the luck of the draw. Also I have a garage but when I get home after work I can never be arsed to put the car in.


----------



## ChadW

Just slam the door shut if it happens, Glass not broken yet.


----------



## antmanbTT

-6 here in Manchester this morning - car covered in snow and a layer of ice under that. Door opened first time without a problem. The window doesn't drop as much as normal but it always drops a tiny bit to let the door open and close.

Monday was not as cold but still freezing, and I'd washed the car on Sunday afternoon so loads of water all over the window seals. Still no problem.

I think it's luck of the draw with this issue.


----------



## J400uk

Was an absolute joke yesterday, completely frozen and had to slam the door hard. After 45 mins driving the windows still wouldn't go down, particularly irritating when trying to sort a parking ticket!

For added annoyance the drivers side fan jet isn't working either in the cold

Think a trip back to the dealers is needed. My BMW was bad in the snow but this car is just annoying


----------



## 17GZK

90TJM said:


> Bought some Car Plan Pre-icer spray.Its thicker than de-icer as is for use before frost.Going to give it a spray in the door seals.


I tried some on the car last night ( -5c ).
Just a small amount along the base of the driver's side window.

Worked!

Does leave a small amount of streaky residue but the window was free. I didn't put it on the nearside and that was frozen solid.

It was a 'dry' cold night so it'll be interesting to see if it works when the windows are wet and then freeze.
Don't know if it lasts for more than one night.


----------



## Dale.TT

Currently in below freezing and a foot of snow and no issues with my 15 plate windows! Looks like it's not every car. Touch wood.....


----------



## forthay

Dale.TT said:


> Currently in below freezing and a foot of snow and no issues with my 15 plate windows! Looks like it's not every car. Touch wood.....


My experience is that's it's to do with water freezing along the lower window seal and binding the window to the seal rather than temperature alone.

On a really cold dry morning I can still get into my car, even if there's been snow.

However if it's been raining then a cold snap the door won't open and it's de-icer and something to cut through the ice.

I think we're maybe more susceptible to the problem in the UK than say Nordic countries due to our weather patterns.

If your car ain't having the problem though that's great news, I just wish it was the same for me too.


----------



## 90TJM

Only applied the Pre-icer once and its lasted all week.Car off road now until Monday hopefully weather has warmed up and the Spring will arrive soon!


----------



## forthay

90TJM said:


> Only applied the Pre-icer once and its lasted all week.Car off road now until Monday hopefully weather has warmed up and the Spring will arrive soon!


Brilliant, I ordered mines too, arrived Monday and will give it a go once the snow goes.


----------



## 17GZK

"Happy New Year" - well, Audi style. :x 
4th December.
Are we the first this Winter 2018 to have the frozen windows again??
We've been looking forward to this exciting time for months - get up early, spend a quarter of an hour getting into the car, then wonder if it's worth trying the passenger's side!
Or, shall we just pull the handle and see what happens?
Like Russian Roulette with Audi electrics......
Rang Audi UK and raised a case, again. maybe they will come up with a better remedy than last January.
But I doubt it.

Should have bought the Toyota GT ..... :lol:


----------



## dids66

My TT went in for a service in September and I mentioned about the frozen window,they check the alignment of the windows and said that's the only fix for it.Both side's were stuck this morning so back to square one.


----------



## DPG

does this not happen on all cars that have a frameless window / window drop?

Certainly happened on my first TT, my Z4 and partners Mini Cooper S


----------



## RobinHelsby

DPG said:


> does this not happen on all cars that have a frameless window / window drop?
> 
> Certainly happened on my first TT, my Z4 and partners Mini Cooper S


I don't recall it happening on my 207 CC


----------



## Hoggy

DPG said:


> does this not happen on all cars that have a frameless window / window drop?
> 
> Certainly happened on my first TT, my Z4 and partners Mini Cooper S


Hi, Has only been a common prob on here since the MK3 TT. 
Can't remember it being a common frequent occurrence on other TTs.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yep, didn't happen on my Mk2, doesn't happen on my wife's Mini Convertible and never happened on my old Scirocco.
Just been a problem on the Mk3.


----------



## KevC

Happened on my Scirocco all the time but I just used the same method I do now with warm water and it was fine.


----------



## linux_bb

I have seen people saying this seal that gets frozen is down inside the door and not the one at the top

I have also seen someone suggest they have a flexible plastic ruler for un-sticking the window, is that even possible ? how far down is it ?

I am fine with using warm water but obviously (As other have pointed out) if you are parked out when you have no access to it then it's a bit tricky, so I want a backup plan


----------



## KevC

I've only had it freeze once at work and a few seconds of deicer and running a warm finger around the seal sorted it out.


----------



## no name

22 pages about frozen windows :-D

Does nobody own a kettle?

Anyone had popped light washers yet? Thats when uou know it's cold


----------



## leopard

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## RobinHelsby

linux_bb said:


> I have also seen someone suggest they have a flexible plastic ruler for un-sticking the window, is that even possible ? how far down is it ?


 Desperate to get in I used a metal spatula - it was only the top seal that was frozen, didn't have to go any further to release it.


----------



## T8TUM

ZephyR2 said:


> Yep, didn't happen on my Mk2, doesn't happen on my wife's Mini Convertible and never happened on my old Scirocco.
> Just been a problem on the Mk3.


Neither of my Mk1s had this issue.

My RS went into the dealer yesterday. Apparently the windows were frozen this morning so they could recreate the problem. However, they're unaware of a solution so have requested input from Germany...


----------



## J400uk

Had Audi UK try and tell me on the phone yesterday that frozen windows aren't considered a 'warrantable item' and is a known point on the Mk3 TT, how ridiculous! I cannot believe they expect people to just tolerate this. I only really buy cars with frameless windows and none of the others I've had recently (1-series, A5 and Mini) have suffered the same nonsense.


----------



## T8TUM

dids66 said:


> My TT went in for a service in September and I mentioned about the frozen window,they check the alignment of the windows and said that's the only fix for it.Both side's were stuck this morning so back to square one.


Update from the dealer, my windows are going to be "adjusted". We'll see if that makes any difference....


----------



## Rumney

T8TUM said:


> dids66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TT went in for a service in September and I mentioned about the frozen window,they check the alignment of the windows and said that's the only fix for it.Both side's were stuck this morning so back to square one.
> 
> 
> 
> Update from the dealer, my windows are going to be "adjusted". We'll see if that makes any difference....
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooo - when are we all going learn!! Audi aren't listening, they have no fix, they are not looking for a fix. The dealership network will tweak, tinker and cut in a vain attempt to placate us all until the Spring when we will all go away for a few months before it starts up again the following winter.

Just read all the previous posts - Audi don't care about us.

This is quite simply a scandal and I for one will never again buy any Audi :x


----------



## phazer

I think that's a little melodramatic. No large corporate cares about any individual let alone other car companies.

A quick search on google confirms Merc and BMW (of all flavours) owners moaning about frozen windows on frameless doors so we are not alone :lol:


----------



## Rumney

phazer said:


> I think that's a little melodramatic. No large corporate cares about any individual let alone other car companies.
> 
> A quick search on google confirms Merc and BMW (of all flavours) owners moaning about frozen windows on frameless doors so we are not alone :lol:


I don't own a Merc or a BMW so I don't really care much about their problems. I own an Audi and after another half an hour trying to get into my TT Roadster after a mild overnight frost believe me 'melodramatic' is not an appropriate adjective for my expression of frustration.

If corporations don't care about us then we need to shout louder and make them listen. We should not just accept their attempt to repudiate their responsibilities by again getting onto the annual Winter roundabout of Audi denial and dealership tinkering until Spring arrives again.

This issue needs a proper fix and only we, as effected owners, have the power to influence Audi to do so.


----------



## phazer

Rumney said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a little melodramatic. No large corporate cares about any individual let alone other car companies.
> 
> A quick search on google confirms Merc and BMW (of all flavours) owners moaning about frozen windows on frameless doors so we are not alone :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a Merc or a BMW so I don't really care much about their problems. I own an Audi and after another half an hour trying to get into my TT Roadster after a mild overnight frost believe me 'melodramatic' is not an appropriate adjective for my expression of frustration.
> 
> If corporations don't care about us then we need to shout louder and make them listen. We should not just accept their attempt to repudiate their responsibilities by again getting onto the annual Winter roundabout of Audi denial and dealership tinkering until Spring arrives again.
> 
> This issue needs a proper fix and only we, as effected owners, have the power to influence Audi to do so.
Click to expand...

Way to miss the point I was making.


----------



## no name

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Mark Pred

placeborick said:


> This thread is hilarious.


I agree :lol: Common issue with frameless doors, not just the TT... there's no fix for it from Audi as this is physics at work my friends.

On my second TTS 8S, never once had this happen to me and that includes very early starts and daily drives to work in the awful winter we had in the UK earlier this year. I've also owned other cars with frameless windows and heard the same old tune from other owners about freezing.Two words...

Gummi Pflege

Quick coat of the seals once a week, zero issues. Simple winter car maintenance, as easy as topping up the screen wash...


----------



## ZephyR2

Mark Pred said:


> I agree :lol: Common issue with frameless doors, not just the TT... there's no fix for it from Audi as this is physics at work my friends.


Frameless doors ?? That sounds interesting. So what are the hinges fixed to ?


----------



## phazer

ZephyR2 said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree :lol: Common issue with frameless doors, not just the TT... there's no fix for it from Audi as this is physics at work my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Frameless doors ?? That sounds interesting. So what are the hinges fixed to ?
Click to expand...

The door shell


----------



## EvilTed

phazer said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree :lol: Common issue with frameless doors, not just the TT... there's no fix for it from Audi as this is physics at work my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Frameless doors ?? That sounds interesting. So what are the hinges fixed to ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The door shell
Click to expand...

I think, if you engage super-pedant mode as Zeph has, you'll see his comment was picking up on the use of frameless *doors *rather than frameless *windows*.


----------



## phazer

EvilTed said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frameless doors ?? That sounds interesting. So what are the hinges fixed to ?
> 
> 
> 
> The door shell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think, if you engage super-pedant mode as Zeph has, you'll see his comment was picking up on the use of frameless *doors *rather than frameless *windows*.
Click to expand...

Err yeah I was messing about the same way he was, doubt he was being an arsehole. Why is everyone so uptight at the minute? :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

phazer said:


> Err yeah I was messing about the same way he was, doubt he was being an arsehole. Why is everyone so uptight at the minute? :lol:


 :lol: Its the stresses of Christmas mate. [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## 90TJM

Mine was frosted over this morning so got the warm watering can treatment,cleared all the windows at the same time.


----------



## 17GZK

Just been told by Audi - in mid December they released a new set of parts to 'fix'(?) this problem.
(This 2017 car had the 'improved seals' from new and they were 'adjusted' last January but that didn't make any difference).
Parts arrived this week so booked in for next week - dealer has asked if we leave it with them "a couple of days" as "this will be the first one they do" .... gulp .....
I'll post the results ...


----------



## Macauley

I'm sending my car in on the 23rd so I'll also keep you updated if any changes are made.


----------



## nvarga

Hello, joined the club with frozen windows. Interesting drive with half open doors and you try not to stop completely as the car pulls parking brake every time. Had mercedes CLS first gen and never had problem with frameless windows during winter.


----------



## 17GZK

New seals fitted to the TT yesterday.
Helpful service manager kept the old ones to show us - seems a 'lip' on the old one has been reduced or even removed from the new design. I didn't see the new ones' profile but that was his description.
Sounds like an attempt to allow better drainage or/and less pressure on the glass??
They did another one at the same time - I think he's expecting quite a few calls from owners now Audi seem to have acknowledged there's a problem by producing a new type of seal ..... should it be a recall??
(Free under warranty but what about cars a little older??)
My wife thinks the rubber seal at the top, back edge of the door frame near the handle is different but I'm not sure about that.
Awaiting the forecast colder weather .....


----------



## Arbalest

Thanks for this update 17GZK. I see that your 2017 model came with 'improved seals' and then they were adjusted last Jan, but still you experienced the frozen window problem. So it will be interesting to see whether this latest set of seals solves the problem. Do please keep this thread updated with the results after we have had some freezing weather. Out of interest whereabouts are you in the UK and which dealer carried out the work, so that if necessary my local dealer (Southampton) can refer to them if they do not know about this latest version of the seals.


----------



## DaddyCool76

Just got to work, 25 mins late, because i was sitting in my car at home with all the heaters on full and a door that wont close, FFS... I could understand it if there was even a visible frost on the car, but there wasn't. Bought the (2015) car last march so this will be my first winter. Questions:

1) I got some of the recommended Gummi Pfledge a few weeks back and applied to the rubber seals, but that hasn't done anything. In fact, I don't know what it should do because once ive opened the door (and the window remains fully up)the glass isn't touching the seals anyway... or am I missing something?

2) I put about 750ml warm (not super hot) water around the top of the window, and the bottom where it drops into the door - which is the actual part that "freezes" and stops the winder mechanism working? ie, where should I drench in water? the part below the glass?

3) am I safe putting very hot tap water on it if the car is frozen?

4) are people really using watering can quantities of water to thaw it?

Ta.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Loads of info in the last 24 pages of where to pour the water or how to trick the system to allow the door to be closed. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## DaddyCool76

That's my morning sorted then!


----------



## KevC

And the other crucial bit is not to pull the door open if the glass hasn't dropped. Put the water on, push the glass firmly all around the edge, let the hot water seep in for a few seconds and then try the door. If the glass doesn't drop put some more water on and try again.


----------



## DaddyCool76

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Loads of info in the last 24 pages of where to pour the water or how to trick the system to allow the door to be closed. :roll:
> Hoggy.


Well, just read 24 pages of this and learnt:
- Audi have fixes, which don't fix it
- Deicer sometimes works, but sometimes doesn't works
- warm/hot water sometimes works, but sometimes doesn't work
- You need lots of water, but sometimes just ~100ml of water
- If in doubt, slam the door.

One thing I would like someone to explain is this:
"Start the car, *then use a house key etc and click the latch in the door twice*, this tricks the car in thinking the door is shut"
Ive re-read this several times and just cant fathom what it means - can someone explain?
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Not sure what door lock is like on the MK3 but if like the MK1, there is a slot in door lock area that latches on to the striker plate on the door frame. Using a key/screwdriver or similar to flick the latch twice open/close & then use the internal handle to "open" the lock. You should then be able to shut door.
Don't have a MK3 so don't have the prob. but that's how I read it.
Hoggy.


----------



## DaddyCool76

Ah okay, cheers. Don't need to drive anywhere tomorrow so hopefully will freeze overnight and I will test a few of these ideas in the morning...


----------



## Mark Pred

On my second mk3 TTS, never once had this issue and that includes daily early morning starts through the bad weather we had last year. Once a week in the winter months, just coat all the door seals with Gummi Pfledge, job done. Hard to fathom how many people don't know how to avoid the problem and it's not just TT's, a whole raft of cars suffer the same issue and the answer is simple preventative maintenance.


----------



## Arbalest

Mark, I have coated my door/window seals with oodles of gummi, but it has made not a scrap of difference to the frozen windows problem. In truth how could it when the offending seals are deep within the door and cannot be accessed.
I suspect that you are just lucky and have a car where the frozen window problem does not occur. Maybe it's the 'Riviera' influence of your paintwork.  Good luck in your search for a replacement for your second car Golf R.


----------



## Mark Pred

Cheers  I do thoroughly dry the seals first using a drying cloth, maybe that's what's working for me. Even this morning, car was covered in ice, no problems... here's a snap taken literally a couple of hours ago.


----------



## AceVentura

Had this today in my 2015 tts, what a pain, I almost missed my train. The door wouldn't open. I sprayed deicer all round and after a couple of mins was able to open. Then I couldn't close the door! I just slammed it and that did the trick.

I'll GF it over the weekend and hopefully will help. I've only had the car for two weeks and this is the first negative.


----------



## DaddyCool76

In the last week had a couple of frozen mornings - the credit card along the bottom seal + copious amounts of hot water + gently pressing the glass at the bottom fixes do eventually allow the glass to "drop" when opening the door. However, still takes a few minutes of faffing about while my missus in her £2000 car just walks up, opens the door and starts the engine!

Not to be outdone, I invested in a £7.99 cover from Aldi, which I used last night, knowing it would be freezing this morning. Bought "medium", but I reckon "small" would fit a TT better.

















Came out this morning to find the cover frozen to the car (rather than just a frost, it rained last night, then froze wet).
Underneath the cover, the window was still frozen solid, so still needed all three "tricks" to free it.
I also started the engine with the cover still on the passenger side, which (I noticed halfway to work) had stopped the passenger side wing mirror from unfolding.

So.&#8230; the cover is going back to Aldi, and now im thinking of investing in a proper WATERPROOF outdoor car cover. Anyone know of one tailored to fit TTs? Or a good generic one?


----------



## phazer

Wouldn't entertain a cover anyway due to scratching the paint...the fact that it didn't actually work, well :lol:

I had fun yesterday with the window, despite the seals being done with GF, managed to get the door shut so the interior light went out but it wasn't shut properly. Drove for 2 miles before it'd shut with the glass seating correctly. Fun times.


----------



## powerplay

I'm scheduled to get Audi's modified seals fitted on mine, currently though they are on back-order not expected until mid March!

In the meantime I'm putting the car in the garage when it's frosty, works a treat :lol:


----------



## Arbalest

GZK, what's your verdict on the new seals that you had fitted; have they resolved the frozen window problem?


----------



## Blade Runner

Had a slightly different scenario a few days ago, although I admit I haven't read all 25 pages of this thread, so apologies if previously covered.

1. Car completely frozen over. Temp at -1C.
2. Click key to unlock
A pull on door handle dropped the window and able to open door - as per normal.
3. Got into car and closed door OK but window would not go back up.
Could hear motor 'trying' but no window movement, so about a 1cm gap at the top.
Very cold morning, so not happy to just drive off with window part open.
Did not start the engine.
3. Got out of car, closed the door, and got some warm water from the house
4. Poured 1-2 pints over the lower half of (part open) window. It then had a minute or so to act while I took the small watering can back in the house.
5. Returned to car and opened the door. It was already unlocked from before.
6. Closed the door OK but, window didn't go up automatically. Still a gap.
7. Lowered the window (about half way) using the switch.
8. Raised the window using the switch and it went all the way up. Hurrah!

Maybe the action of the manual switch sends a bit more current through the motor than is the case in 'auto mode'? Who knows? This sounds a phaff, but only took about 2 mins.

In summary, I haven't had a big problem as long as able to get hold of some warm water. Problem would come if you are parked up at some airport (for example) and return to find your car frozen up. Having said that, I have never been unable to open or close the door (even with the temp at -4C) so this issue seems very variable. I have never used GF either. Don't know whether I've got the 'modified seals' or not. Mine is MY18.


----------



## KevC

AceVentura said:


> Had this today in my 2015 tts, what a pain, I almost missed my train. The door wouldn't open. I sprayed deicer all round and after a couple of mins was able to open. Then I couldn't close the door! I just slammed it and that did the trick.


If that does happen, when the door is actually open you can flex the glass a lot more and break the ice below the seal at the bottom much more easily then it should go down ok. You can also do the trick of putting a key in the latch bit to move it back 2 positions to make it think the door is shut so then you then pull the handle it should drop for you to close it.


----------



## phazer

Blade Runner said:


> In summary, I haven't had a big problem as long as able to get hold of some warm water. Problem would come if you are parked up at some airport (for example) and return to find your car frozen up. Having said that, I have never been unable to open or close the door (even with the temp at -4C) so this issue seems very variable. I have never used GF either. Don't know whether I've got the 'modified seals' or not. Mine is MY18.


We should both have the same seal set up as my car was built just after yours.

I think it depends on where the car is parked - the relative humidity levels before it freezes seems to make a big difference to mine. We have one side of our driveway where the driver side of whichever car is parked there freezes incredibly solidly but passenger side can be just a light frost - I don't park the TT here :lol:

Our house is tucked down out of the way but the driveway is north facing so is a cold as it can be during the night time. I've only suffered the full on window silliness once so far (though I've had to get out and push the glass while it closes before) and that's been after the rain/sleet before a hard frost.


----------



## Tisc 3

17GZK - how are the new seals working out? Same old issue or does this fix actually work?

I had a neighbour speak to me about about her A5 convertible having the same issue but Audi are saying they know of the TT issue but claiming they have never heard of the issue with the A5. They give her the helpful advice to solve the issue by leaving the car engine running on the drive as we live in a "safe" area. Mmm.


----------



## J400uk

I had a new experience this morning. Went out to the usual of both doors frozen shut, managed to pull the drivers door open but couldn't get the passenger door open. I set off for work after ice scraping etc and needed to slam the drivers door hard to get it to close properly.

20 mins later I'm just pulling onto the motorway, and the passenger door seemed to suddenly open itself!! Got the warning on the virtual cockpit showing it open and could hear air coming through etc. Managed to pull in and open/ close it, but still very disconcerting...

I had the 'fix' done last year but it clearly hasn't properly resolved this. Still seems absolutely staggering that Audi think this is normal, when no other car with frameless windows seems to suffer this nonsense :roll:


----------



## Blade Runner

phazer said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> In summary, I haven't had a big problem as long as able to get hold of some warm water. Problem would come if you are parked up at some airport (for example) and return to find your car frozen up. Having said that, I have never been unable to open or close the door (even with the temp at -4C) so this issue seems very variable. I have never used GF either. Don't know whether I've got the 'modified seals' or not. Mine is MY18.
> 
> 
> 
> We should both have the same seal set up as my car was built just after yours.
> 
> I think it depends on where the car is parked - the relative humidity levels before it freezes seems to make a big difference to mine. We have one side of our driveway where the driver side of whichever car is parked there freezes incredibly solidly but passenger side can be just a light frost - I don't park the TT here :lol:
> 
> Our house is tucked down out of the way but the driveway is north facing so is a cold as it can be during the night time. I've only suffered the full on window silliness once so far (though I've had to get out and push the glass while it closes before) and that's been after the rain/sleet before a hard frost.
Click to expand...

I'm sure you are right. It's simple physics after all. 
The many contributary factors probably explains why some people have loads of problems and others have hardly any.
I just find it surprising that Audi didnt detect the problem during all that extensive arctic testing that they are meant to do..


----------



## ZephyR2

Quite possibly Audi's arctic testing wouldn't have detected this problem and its probably not a real issue in Germany either. As Phazer mentioned its down to the combination of freezing temperature and relative humidity ..... or damp as we call it here in UK.  
Not the kind of conditions likely to be found with Arctic style testing. Its a particularly British thing I guess. I bet the American TT owners aren't having this problem even with their -50 C polar vortex.


----------



## BauhauTTS

ZephyR2 said:


> Quite possibly Audi's arctic testing wouldn't have detected this problem and its probably not a real issue in Germany either. As Phazer mentioned its down to the combination of freezing temperature and relative humidity ..... or damp as we call it here in UK.
> Not the kind of conditions likely to be found with Arctic style testing. Its a particularly British thing I guess. I bet the American TT owners aren't having this problem even with their -50 C polar vortex.


It's bloody cold here currently (-15F when i got home at 9;30p tonight) and winters are tpically very dry here. Nonetheless, I have had frozen windows multiple times. The warm water in a watering can would definitely make things worse when it's as cold as it's been recently. Sometimes, it works to bash along the bottom of the window first with your fist. Other times, it has to be opened without dropping and requires significant hand thwacking on the top edge to break it free. It's hard to imagine that this wasn't seen in validation testing.


----------



## Dogbower

DaddyCool76 said:


> So.&#8230; the cover is going back to Aldi, and now im thinking of investing in a proper WATERPROOF outdoor car cover. Anyone know of one tailored to fit TTs? Or a good generic one?


I am thinking of getting a car cover, but not a full one, just a top half. Always think its worth getting a custom fit one, less chance of paint damage/scratches when its windy. Looking at this one, not sure about the straps though.

https://www.everycarcovered.com/collect ... -car-cover

Had one from a different company for the boxster, and it was very good if a bit fiddly to fit, but they don't do one for coupe, but they do for convertible.

https://www.ukcustomcovers.com/half-cov ... r-20062014

One thing to consider is where do you put your cover when not on the car, don't want it picking up anything that could scratch, and may be frozen in a morning so could drip water if stored somewhere warm once removed.

Stuart.


----------



## dids66

I treated my windows last week with a silicon spray,I sprayed it along the bottom rubber seal with the window up, then dropped the window and sprayed it inside the door. I put the window up and down a few times then cleaned the window. Last night it was -8 so I tried the door without put any warm water on it and it was frozen.I put warm water along the bottom seal and tried again and the window dropped.It has not cured the problem but it seems to help to free the glass.


----------



## KevC

Took a few goes to get my door open on Wednesday but I redid the gummi when I got home (my fault - been a while since I last applied it). It was 2 degrees colder last night and the door opened on the second pull. Well worth getting it if you haven't.


----------



## AceVentura

Dogbower said:


> DaddyCool76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So.&#8230; the cover is going back to Aldi, and now im thinking of investing in a proper WATERPROOF outdoor car cover. Anyone know of one tailored to fit TTs? Or a good generic one?
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting a car cover, but not a full one, just a top half. Always think its worth getting a custom fit one, less chance of paint damage/scratches when its windy. Looking at this one, not sure about the straps though.
> 
> https://www.everycarcovered.com/collect ... -car-cover
> 
> Had one from a different company for the boxster, and it was very good if a bit fiddly to fit, but they don't do one for coupe, but they do for convertible.
> 
> https://www.ukcustomcovers.com/half-cov ... r-20062014
> 
> One thing to consider is where do you put your cover when not on the car, don't want it picking up anything that could scratch, and may be frozen in a morning so could drip water if stored somewhere warm once removed.
> 
> Stuart.
Click to expand...

I'd recommend fitting an indoor cover first, and then the outdoor cover on top. This should prevent any scratches on the paintwork.

My indoor cover came in a nice hold all to store it in.


----------



## phazer

A soft cover can't possibly prevent scratches, the dirt and grit is on the car, the cover just rubs it causes the damage.

Unless you're going to wash the car before fitting it *will *scratch the car.

Oh and don't leave a non breathable cover fitted for too long (days on end) when the car is wet or there is a lot of moisture in the air or you will have lots of nice paint defects :wink:


----------



## ross_t_boss

I've had good success with a jug of warm water, first try the door but don't open, then concentrate pouring it back n forth along the seal, if that still doesn't do it wait a minute and it has always come free for me.

I did have one incident where I had to force the door open, let the car idle for a while and then found whatever I did the door wouldn't close, electric window was disabled and it wouldn't let me lock/unlock with the door open! I'm grateful for the tip on here to get out and flex the glass, then close the door - that 'fixed' my problem as I was then able to lock/unlock and the window then dropped as expected.

Seems daft that once it's decided not to let you use the window you effectively have no way to resolve other than get out and force the glass. I'm not that bothered by it all but there is no way my wife would have a car that left her in that predicament, it would be straight back to the dealer...

Either way it's extra motivation to finish clearing the garage, anyone want a broken leather recliner sofa an a top-loader washing machine? :roll:


----------



## Mark Pred

Oh dear, more tales of woe :mrgreen:

So, minus 7 this morning when I was leaving the house. My TTS looked like a big blue ice cube. Quick spray of de-icer on the windscreen/side windows, went back inside for a few minutes to finish my coffee - then back out, open door, shut door, no issues. Coated seals with GF a few days ago, as I do every week. Works for me


----------



## Hoggy

Mark Pred said:


> Oh dear, more tales of woe :mrgreen:
> 
> So, minus 7 this morning when I was leaving the house. My TTS looked like a big blue ice cube. Quick spray of de-icer on the windscreen/side windows, went back inside for a few minutes to finish my coffee - then back out, open door, shut door, no issues. Coated seals with GF a few days ago, as I do every week. Works for me


Hi, At last, another one with some common sense & GF. :roll: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## 17GZK

New seals, without the lip, fitted a couple of weeks ago.
Been waiting for a day or two of cold, frosty, mornings.

Seems to be much better - 
- window drop has worked well in 'dry' cold but (obviously) when the car's like a block of ice and even the door's stuck to it's seals we have to clear the ice before we pull the handle!

Interestingly we had a glimpse of an email from Audi, worded to the effect '_replacement seals to address the ongoing issue of frozen windows'._ (They wouldn't let me have a copy .....)

May not be perfect but we are much happier, if we have to use a bit of pre-icer and de-icer from time to time that'll be ok.

If your car's under warranty talk to your dealer.
If not, they might still waive charges or offer to pay a % dependant on the car's age.


----------



## 17GZK

Sorry, forgot to add ....
If you get the new seals fitted, check the drop on both doors before you leave the site - 
When we collected our car we only opened the driver's side and later found the passenger's window only dropped 5mm - catching the rubber on opening. The dealer soon corrected the problem but it meant taking the car back a second time.


----------



## M1ke H

Well, the Gummi Pfledge has worked a treat over the last couple of weeks, including through 6 inches of snow on Friday, but this morning, the drivers door window was frozen solid.

Quickly sorted after starting the car via the passenger door, and one day in a couple of weeks is no big deal. I can live with that, but I will reapply the GF this week sometime - milder weather is forecast


----------



## Blade Runner

M1ke H said:


> Well, the Gummi Pfledge has worked a treat over the last couple of weeks, including through 6 inches of snow on Friday, but this morning, the drivers door window was frozen solid.
> 
> Quickly sorted after starting the car via the passenger door, and one day in a couple of weeks is no big deal. I can live with that, but I will reapply the GF this week sometime - milder weather is forecast


Just curious. Did you somehow manage to start it from the passenger's seat? 
I have a manual TTS with keyless go and obviously have to depress the clutch pedal whilst pressing the start button.
Even with dsg, you have to press the brake pedal, right?
With some cars you might be able to wiggle from the passengers seat accross to the driver's seat, but in the TT?


----------



## M1ke H

Blade Runner said:


> Just curious. Did you somehow manage to start it from the passenger's seat?
> I have a manual TTS with keyless go and obviously have to depress the clutch pedal whilst pressing the start button.
> Even with dsg, you have to press the brake pedal, right?
> With some cars you might be able to wiggle from the passengers seat accross to the driver's seat, but in the TT?


Yes, in the TT (manual), with a few acrobatics to get the right leg over the centre console on to the clutch. I had considered using an old half length broom handle... but quickly dismissed that idea


----------



## M1ke H

As a PS to my post on 3rd, I was talking to the dealer today about something non-related, and mentioned about the window issue from Sunday. The Service Manager told me that they had received 'several' calls about the issue over the past week :roll: . He said that he was 99% certain my car should have the new seals fitted, but if I wanted to drop it in next week they would double check and make any adjustments if necessary. Let's see what they come up with. I have a week in Scotland in March to look forward to.....


----------



## Redeef

M1ke H said:


> Well, the Gummi Pfledge has worked a treat over the last couple of weeks, including through 6 inches of snow on Friday, but this morning, the drivers door window was frozen solid.
> 
> Quickly sorted after starting the car via the passenger door, and one day in a couple of weeks is no big deal. I can live with that, but I will reapply the GF this week sometime - milder weather is forecast


So how does Gummi Pfledge work and how do your apply it? Isn't it the inner seal that's causing the freezing/problem?

Can't remember why, but I previously bought this product, the bottle doesn't give directions/guidance. I've Googled and it shows the GP being spread onto the visible rubber. How would it be applied to the inner seal?


----------



## Hoggy

Redeef said:


> So how does Gummi Pfledge work and how do your apply it? Isn't it the inner seal that's causing the freezing/problem?
> 
> Can't remember why, but I previously bought this product, the bottle doesn't give directions/guidance. I've Googled and it shows the GP being spread onto the visible rubber. How would it be applied to the inner seal?


Hi, Can't be applied to the inner seal & it would make a mess on the glass if you could,
Apply to the door seals & rubber seal at top of window. Inner seal is just a poor design. Vorsprung durch Technik
Hoggy.


----------



## powerplay

Had the car at local dealer this week for revised door seals fitted under warranty to address the frozen window issue.

Just need a frosty morning now. Weather looking spring-like for the foreseeable future...


----------



## ross_t_boss

powerplay said:


> Had the car at local dealer this week for revised door seals fitted under warranty to address the frozen window issue.
> 
> Just need a frosty morning now. Weather looking spring-like for the foreseeable future...


No doubt they'll be telling you it worked then, and praying no more cold snaps :lol:

Will be interested to hear how you get on. Did they give any idea if they fitted them to any '18 cars? Mine is May '18 build and the windows stick.


----------



## powerplay

I don't know the age but when I went in about it a few weeks ago they told me there'd been several TTs in for the mod in just the last week, so it's something they're well practised at doing!

Just in hindsight though, the mod was only made available in the last couple of months I believe so very likely they were '18 cars.


----------



## ZephyR2

Hoggy said:


> Redeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how does Gummi Pfledge work and how do your apply it? Isn't it the inner seal that's causing the freezing/problem?
> 
> Can't remember why, but I previously bought this product, the bottle doesn't give directions/guidance. I've Googled and it shows the GP being spread onto the visible rubber. How would it be applied to the inner seal?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Can't be applied to the inner seal & it would make a mess on the glass if you could,
> Apply to the door seals & rubber seal at top of window. Inner seal is just a poor design. Vorsprung durch Technik
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Which is why Gummi Pfledge is of little benefit when it comes to frozen windows. I've used it for years but its the seal inside the door that freezes to the glass and no amount of G-P around the outer door seals is going to help that. Like when you've pulled open the door and the window doesn't drop, how is G-P going to help that. Its not a problem with the glass sticking to the door frame which is where you apply G-P.


----------



## no name

27 page thread on frozen windows....???

No wonder TT drivers are labelled hairdressers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Maybe because there isn't much else to complain about with the Mk3.


----------



## M1ke H

So, just picked up the car from the Dealer and was told they have checked and adjusted the door seals and adjusted the window positions and movement on both NS and OS.

With the glorious spring like weather we've been having the last few days its unlikely it will be tested any time soon - although I do have some time in Scotland mid March.....


----------



## raz373

Just got my TT back from York Audi, went in for freezing windows, which also made an awful squeak when wet. On closer inspection they are completely different design to what was there before. Hopefully it drops cold to test before my warranty expires.

Interestingly it also shows new seals required in line with TPI on the paperwork. Could there finally be a fix?

Oh and they also had to put a whole new seat base, approx £1800 of warranty work.


----------



## raz373

Update: the fix didn't do a damn thing, if anything the new design seals are even worse. The car will be getting VT'd in the next few days


----------



## Mark Pred

27 pages and counting of this :? You guys really need to learn some basic car maintenance. There simply is no issue if you coat the seals regularly and defrost properly. Going back to Audi will get you nowhere, as they can't fix something that isn't broken... oh squeaking seals - again, coat with GF and that'll be gone as well.


----------



## scott65742

Warm water has not failed to rectify yet, I can overlook this as it is a very small price to pay for an otherwise awesome car.


----------



## powerplay

You don't get 27 pages of discussion about something that doesn't exist.

I owned two mk2 TTs for a total of 9 years, a 2008 TTS and 2011 RS; during that time never had any issue opening or closing the door in sub-zero temperatures. I remember some years we had snow that almost buried the car, many times I've been out wiping snow from the car, a slosh of warm water and door always opened fine.

Enter the mk3 and it happens every time - even the lightest of frosts, window fails to drop, struggle to open and then close the door.

To say it's improper maintenance or somehow an issue caused by the owner is, quite frankly, ludicrous! [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## M1ke H

M1ke H said:


> So, just picked up the car from the Dealer and was told they have checked and adjusted the door seals and adjusted the window positions and movement on both NS and OS.
> 
> With the glorious spring like weather we've been having the last few days its unlikely it will be tested any time soon - although I do have some time in Scotland mid March.....


Well, the car had to go back to the Dealer this week as the NS window had a tendency to leak in one particular spot (very odd - only one spot) when I washed the car!

They found the adjustment was 'out of specification' so they adjusted it to 'within specification'. Interesting as it was their adjustment a couple of weeks ago :lol: . Still, all seems ok now.

Off to Scotland next week, so may be able to test the frozen window syndrome. The car has always been Gummi Pledged, so that and the dealer adjustments will hopefully resolve the issue.

Time will tell.....


----------



## raz373

Mark Pred said:


> 27 pages and counting of this :? You guys really need to learn some basic car maintenance. There simply is no issue if you coat the seals regularly and defrost properly. Going back to Audi will get you nowhere, as they can't fix something that isn't broken... oh squeaking seals - again, coat with GF and that'll be gone as well.


So you want everyone to pick up a brand new car / car fitted with brand new seals to take a bottle of gummi pflege with them and lube up their car in the parking lot to fix a problem it came with. Looks like Audi have you lubed up good and proper, the people like you who accept it are the reason why they haven't fixed it properly.


----------



## captainhero17

placeborick said:


> 27 page thread on frozen windows....???
> 
> No wonder TT drivers are labelled hairdressers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Comments like these make me wish for a like button on this forum. :lol:

I laughed so hard I almost dropped the hairdryer on top of my customers poodle.


----------



## Pat27

Don't drop that Hairdryer it'll come in handy for defrosting the door seals !


----------



## captainhero17

Pat27 said:


> Don't drop that Hairdryer it'll come in handy for defrosting the door seals !


Son, you just blew our collective minds! 

Hairdryer + 12V plug in the car= defrosted windows.

Admins, pls close this thread and have my mans comment marked as "SOLUTION" and throw in a free APR voucher for him!


----------



## Pronto

scott65742 said:


> Warm water has not failed to rectify yet, I can overlook this as it is a very small price to pay for an otherwise awesome car.


Parked at work all night huge open area,in the morning car had a good 2 to 3mm of ice up water droplets covering the entire car. Looked like a TT ice sculpture, got my empty 4pinta plastic milk bottle out of my work locker filled it with warm tap water. drenched the whole drivers door from top of window, a couple of minutes later opened door got inside, 
fired up car, pressed windscreen button, pressed rear demister button, about 10 minutes later the car was safe to drive with all round vision... sorry about the plastic bottle but its sort of recycling...


----------



## aeroflott

Comedy moment this evening. I bought some of this Gummi Pfledge stuff after reading this thread, and went out to the car to apply it around my seals as I have an early start tomorrow.

The instructions say to squeeze the bottle to feed the liquid onto the applicator. I squeeze the bottle - not seeing any product make it to the applicator. I squeeze a little harder - nothing. Bear in mind its dark so I'm not really sure what I should be looking for. Squeeze again but a little harder. (You can see where this is going can't you?).

Lid shoots off and a huge spurt of Gummi Pfledge flys out all down the drivers side of the wing, rear window, fuel cap and inside the open door.

So there I am in the street, holding a now almost empty bottle of Gummi Pfledge, applicator is god knows where, and I'm stood like an idiot, next to a TT that looked like an albatross had shit all over it.

What should have taken 5 minutes, took about half an hour to clean the bloody mess up.

But at least nothing's sticking to my car now. There wasn't much left after that, but I got it done eventually using a cloth. I'll let you know if it worked on the rubber seals.


----------



## Heath

That is one of the funniest things I have read for a long time! Was trying to read it out to my other half but failed miserably as I was laughing that much. Hope the window was not frozen!


----------



## edgejedi

Pictures in the dark or it didn't happen 

Absolutely class! Let's hope you have a good start tomorrow!


----------



## powerplay

We've had a couple of hard frosts lately so it's been the first time I've had a chance to see if Audi's warranty fix for sticking windows has made a difference, since getting it done back in March following the last below-freezing day we've had until now.

So on both occasions this last week the window has dropped and door opened without drama.

Genuinely surprised!


----------



## aeroflott

Heath said:


> That is one of the funniest things I have read for a long time! Was trying to read it out to my other half but failed miserably as I was laughing that much. Hope the window was not frozen!


The irony is there's been no frost since, so I have no idea if its made a difference!


----------



## ross_t_boss

powerplay said:


> We've had a couple of hard frosts lately so it's been the first time I've had a chance to see if Audi's warranty fix for sticking windows has made a difference, since getting it done back in March following the last below-freezing day we've had until now.
> 
> So on both occasions this last week the window has dropped and door opened without drama.
> 
> Genuinely surprised!


I might have to give that a go then! So far I've not heard any positive from anyone having it done.

I've found that forcing my way in and idling up to temperature does the job in a worst-case scenario, so not like I'll be walking home, and a jug of hot water run over the seal has done the job what at the house. It is annoying but just reminds me of spending a winter in Canada - park in a heated garage or budget 10 mins to warm the car before you need to drive it!


----------



## Matrix

So this morning I have an appointment and I need the TT. There had been a slight frost but not much ice on the windows so I didn't think too much about it until I opened the drivers side door and then could not shut it? Eventually I managed to get it to one click shut but not fully close it. Ages went by with the heaters running full bore but still wouldn't shut so I thought sod it and drove off or I was going to be late. Every junction I got to the damned thing started wailing and forcing the handbrake on until I eventually pulled up in a lay by got out the car slammed the door shut in temper and locked it. Problem solved!
Until I got back in and got a tyre pressure indicator warning and Hill hold failure. Oh well! :roll:


----------



## KevC

You can also use a key to trigger the latch in the door so it thinks the door is shut again. Then when you pull the handle it should try and drop the window again (as sometimes the window switches will stop working if it thinks the glass is not moving).


----------



## Matrix

KevC said:


> You can also use a key to trigger the latch in the door so it thinks the door is shut again. Then when you pull the handle it should try and drop the window again (as sometimes the window switches will stop working if it thinks the glass is not moving).


good tip, thanks


----------



## KevC

Just to add to that because I forgot to mention it, the advantage is that the door is then open and out of the main window seal so you can move it about it bit more and free up the bottom seal if necessary by wobbling the glass so it's much more likely to drop.

Worth testing before it gets cold again. Takes a bit of poking to find the right part of the latch and it's easier when it's not 1C


----------



## twig

I had this exact same problem on my MGTF

Normally I just put warm water on windows, but this time I didn't. I tried to open the door, but it stuck and wouldn't open fully. So I foolishly pushed the door shut, with the aim of then trying to open it again after I fetched some warm water .

When I then tried to open the door it wouldn't open at all. The door latch had somehow got to a Half closed, half open state and when I pushed the door closed it jammed the door completely .

The only way to resolve this was to take the door off, but I couldn't get to the bolts as door closed. I couldn't remove the inner door trim to get at the innards of the door as the screws are hidden in the door jam, and idea is you must have the door open to get at these. So I ended up ripping and cutting off the door trim . I was then able to get at the door lock from inside the door. But there was zero I could do as the door lock could only be removed when the door was open.

So the only way "in was to cut a hole " in the door pillar . At that point its an MGTF , and not worth a lot, so I didn't bother I scrapped the car and bought and Audi TT

So - this isn't just an Audi issue, but DONT try and push the door closed . I've learned my lesson


----------



## Blade Runner

twig said:


> I had this exact same problem on my MGTF
> 
> Normally I just put warm water on windows, but this time I didn't. I tried to open the door, but it stuck and wouldn't open fully. So I foolishly pushed the door shut, with the aim of then trying to open it again after I fetched some warm water .
> 
> When I then tried to open the door it wouldn't open at all. The door latch had somehow got to a Half closed, half open state and when I pushed the door closed it jammed the door completely .
> 
> The only way to resolve this was to take the door off, but I couldn't get to the bolts as door closed. I couldn't remove the inner door trim to get at the innards of the door as the screws are hidden in the door jam, and idea is you must have the door open to get at these. So I ended up ripping and cutting off the door trim . I was then able to get at the door lock from inside the door. But there was zero I could do as the door lock could only be removed when the door was open.
> 
> So the only way "in was to cut a hole " in the door pillar . At that point its an MGTF , and not worth a lot, so I didn't bother I scrapped the car and bought and Audi TT
> 
> So - this isn't just an Audi issue, but DONT try and push the door closed . I've learned my lesson


Brilliant story Twig, thanks for sharing. One of those situations where a seemingly simple problem rapidly spirals out of control. As you say, this issue is one that affects nearly all cars with frame-less windows, so usually nothing to get too excited about. First time I have heard of a car being written off as a result though. Ah well, it was only an old MGTF!


----------



## Tisc 3

There seems to be a few different types/brands of the Gummi. Is there a particular one ppl in the U.K. bought?


----------



## Saturn5

If you don't have G-P available or for alternative/emergency, but do have Vaseline (for whatever reason) a thin coating on the seals will work very well.
Down side is that if you use too much it smears the windows or gets on your clothes when getting in or out.
Old school remedy, from the days when we had proper winters  , for my MGBGT, G-P was not available.
It only requires a thin coating and never had any frozen window problems.


----------



## dids66

I'm sure someone put on that Vaseline rots rubber. I used to put it on the seal on the tailgate until I saw that, to stop it freezing.


----------



## Mark Pred

Tisc 3 said:


> There seems to be a few different types/brands of the Gummi. Is there a particular one ppl in the U.K. bought?


I have always used the Nextzett branded GP, but I know from a mate that the Sonax version is exactly the same stuff. Both will help prevent your windows sticking if used as part of your regular winter maintenance routine.


----------



## Saturn5

dids66 said:


> I'm sure someone put on that Vaseline rots rubber. I used to put it on the seal on the tailgate until I saw that, to stop it freezing.


Never had this problem


----------



## phazer

Vaseline eats seals made with oil based plastics and real rubber (it is a petrol product). On most modern cars the seals are synthetic so should be ok, though it will depend on the type of plastic.

It's safer not to use it.

If you have no Gummi then silicone spray will do, and if you're really struggling, most furniture (choose wisely :lol: ) polish has a high silicone content and can be used without problems on the seals.


----------



## phazer

Saturn5 said:


> dids66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone put on that Vaseline rots rubber. I used to put it on the seal on the tailgate until I saw that, to stop it freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this problem
Click to expand...

Would you know the seals had gone on the MG? :lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT

phazer said:


> Saturn5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dids66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone put on that Vaseline rots rubber. I used to put it on the seal on the tailgate until I saw that, to stop it freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> Never had this problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you know the seals had gone on the MG? :lol:
Click to expand...

Having had an MGF in the past, you're more likely to know about head gasket failure/mayonnaise on the dip-stick well before any seal failure on rubber [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## actd

Found this as I'm expecting to have this problem again this year as the temperatures drop. Just bought a can of WD40 Silicone spray - says it's water repellant, safe on rubber and works from -35 to +200 degrees, so hopefully this might help the issue.


----------



## powerplay

Due to you-know-what this is no longer a problem for me this year or next since I'm forced to work from home :? car going nowhere in the early morning anymore :lol:

I wonder who else is in the same boat (if you are don't get too close I might catch something oh no :roll: )


----------



## actd

To some extent, I'm the same, though do work from 2 different homes, so still need to travel sometimes.


----------



## Slothly

ZephyR2 said:


> It seems Audi have come up with a temporary fix. Found this on their web site today.
> No hot water required so it doesn't add to the water in the seal.
> No de-icers which might affect your paintwork.
> No need to force anything down inside the seals.
> 
> 
> No wonder some people call it a hairdresser's car. :lol:


Whilst this is obviously in jest (an Audi branded hair dryer!!!) on a slightly more serious note would it actually work to "solve" the issue?

I've yet to experience a winter in the TT and being garaged overnight don't see an issue going to work but usually finish mid to late evening with the car in an open car park. I really don't want to be locked out and faff around going back for water. Would something along the line of this cordless dryer in the boot actually be a "solution"?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cordless-Porta ... ess&sr=8-9


----------



## MarksBlackTT

Slothly said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Audi have come up with a temporary fix. Found this on their web site today.
> No hot water required so it doesn't add to the water in the seal.
> No de-icers which might affect your paintwork.
> No need to force anything down inside the seals.
> 
> 
> No wonder some people call it a hairdresser's car. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst this is obviously in jest (an Audi branded hair dryer!!!) on a slightly more serious note would it actually work to "solve" the issue?
> 
> I've yet to experience a winter in the TT and being garaged overnight don't see an issue going to work but usually finish mid to late evening with the car in an open car park. I really don't want to be locked out and faff around going back for water. Would something along the line of this cordless dryer in the boot actually be a "solution"?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cordless-Porta ... ess&sr=8-9
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Depends whether you think a poxy looking kids hairdryer is worth £80!!!


----------



## Slothly

Agreed (other models avalable)! 

But if it means being able to actually get in the car at silly o'clock on a freezing cold night in the middle of nowhere...


----------

